# //



## Jeonggwa

zzZ


----------



## himeki

oh my god your fire emblem stuff is amazing!


----------



## Hatori

Awesome stuff, Yonkorin! Love your coloring !


----------



## Jeonggwa

MayorEvvie said:


> oh my god your fire emblem stuff is amazing!



Thanks//// I'd love to draw more fire emblem but I have other stuff to draw first , _ ,

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hatori said:


> Awesome stuff, Yonkorin! Love your coloring !



Ty so much ;o; call me yon


----------



## noizora

Amazing stuff Yon! *v* don't feel pressured about your quality of work, draw to please yourself and no one else


----------



## aleshapie

Yon! You do great work! Love them!


----------



## Jeonggwa

aleshapie said:


> Yon! You do great work! Love them!



Ah thanks! It means a lot ^___T I love your mayor character hshs



noizora said:


> Amazing stuff Yon! *v* don't feel pressured about your quality of work, draw to please yourself and no one else



thanks! I do draw for myself but I also keep it to myself... which makes people think I'm on an art hiatus /rUNS


----------



## jiny

omg so cool ^ _ ^


----------



## Jeonggwa

fgdjgdf


----------



## Seroja

Yonnn your cheebs are so cutee.

And I don't know about the rest, but I love how it looks with the filter.


----------



## Gracelia

mELTSS ALL THIS TOO BEAUTIFULL


----------



## Jeonggwa

thank you everyone...


----------



## Seroja

Love ittt! He kinda gives off the vibe of one of those Ouran high school hosts lol. Mm looking good.


----------



## Katattacc

what program do you use for your art?


----------



## p e p p e r

Gosh I'm in love with your style Yon!!


----------



## pandapples

I love your style so much!


----------



## Irelia

beautiful art! question, do you draw the art too or do you only color it? either way it's amazing


----------



## Jeonggwa

---


----------



## Seroja

Yonkorin said:


> Like Tamaki? Haha thanks! Can't get enough of bishounen :3c



Maybe more to Kyouya because of the eyes. Tamaki wished he could be as cool as this luls bishies 4 life


----------



## AquaStrudel

bruh. BRUH. THESE ARE GREAT I LOVE THEM <3


----------



## Jeonggwa

I'm late but
more Rowlet appreciation! 






- - - Post Merge - - -



AquaStrudel said:


> bruh. BRUH. THESE ARE GREAT I LOVE THEM <3



ahh thank you! <3


----------



## Seroja

Yonkorin said:


> I'm late but
> more Rowlet appreciation!
> _snip_
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ahh thank you! <3



I'm actually speechless (stunned) so I'm just gonna say... Rowlet looks so squishyyyyyy!! How adorable! And the background is amazing (for a lack of a better term). Woooooo!!


----------



## Jeonggwa

—
Deleted
—


----------



## p e p p e r

Yonkorin said:


> hhhh thank you Seroja! I'm glad you think so ^7^///
> 
> -- Updated WIP on OP. Painting every once in a while!
> Here's an acrylic standee which I have sold:



that's so awesome!


----------



## derezzed

Ahh, you have such a stunning gallery! I really love your attention to detail! 
That's almost always the first thing I look for whenever I browse others' art, and your work definitely does not leave anything to be desired. Out of everything you put in the OP, this is definitely my favorite piece:


Spoiler










The character is so lovely and the art itself is SO IMMACULATE. 

Oh, and I shouldn't forget to comment on this piece either:



Yonkorin said:


> Thanks for the feedback, Seroja!
> 
> here's the final version I've posted on tumblr. I added the filter with less opacity o v o)/
> 
> 
> Spoiler


The atmosphere here is so great, and I was floored once again by your incredible drawing skills.
Needless to say, I'll be watching out for any future updates! You should totally keep up the great work, Yonko ;-]


----------



## Jeonggwa

Nvm


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Poof


----------



## Jeonggwa

..........


----------



## Jeonggwa




----------



## jiny

her? Your art is amazing ; u ;


----------



## Jeonggwa

—
Removed
—


----------



## jiny

Yonkorin said:


> Since no one else wanted a freebie (ur loss  ), I used kianli's OC to practice painting ahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SORRY FOR SEXYFYING HER im not in the mood for cute art today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't take any more requests.



omfg she's precious thanksssss


----------



## Pokemanz

Ugh I love your style so much. I'll be lurking this quite often


----------



## Jint

dokis @ ur oikawa //rUNS
​


----------



## Seroja

ahaha I regret not checking this thread ;A; missed a freebieee lmao. she looks great!! I love how you colour the skin hurr


----------



## Jeonggwa

-removed-


----------



## Jeonggwa

-deleted-


----------



## Seroja

Yonkorin said:


> Jakob my luv Leo is still my #1 tho
> _-snip-_
> Lineart. Waiting for my friend to color hurhur~



o god I love your linearts so much they are sooo crisp and clean!!! will you share the final product after your friend finished colouring it?


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> Jakob my luv Leo is still my #1 tho
> 
> 
> 
> Lineart. Waiting for my friend to color hurhur~


fixed it ^^
also can agree leo is best

but aaa that looks awesome! your lineart is so nice aaa


----------



## Jeonggwa

nvm


----------



## Hatori

Your art was great even since 2012! Love the improvement though~ wish I can improve that nicely! *-* Awesome job!


----------



## Seroja

Thank you for sharing your art progress with us. It's always inspiring to look at artists' improvements over the years. Can you elaborate more on FB cutting down the audience though? How and why did they do that?

I really like your works done in 2014. I have super soft spot for melancholic pieces. The food piece is lovely too, it's soooo pretty and appetizing! I think drawing food is one thing that I definitely want to master *drools*.


----------



## Jeonggwa

hi


----------



## Jeonggwa

deleted


----------



## jiny

Yonkorin said:


> Takumi was drawn half-assed, please forgive me



so pretty ; A ;


----------



## p e p p e r

Yonkorin said:


> o// The person with the most thread interactions until June 15 gets a *free request*!
> Posts must contribute to conversation, means no random spamming or mere 'bump' posts



at first I read it as the person with the most thread "infractions" lol and I though oh dang, yon is trying to cause some trouble


----------



## Pokemanz

Ooh an excuse to post more 
I LOVE that latest piece. Not a FE fan myself but I really love the mood it creates.


----------



## p e p p e r

Yonkorin said:


> Takumi was drawn half-assed, please forgive me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> FB cut down the audience to monetize. It forces people to either boost their page with ads for $$ or live with it. It's really dumb when you have like 5k followers but only a small percentage in the hundreds see the post on their TL because fb does not show ALL posts in real time like instagram and twitter do. They already tailored timelines from the start but it got worse
> Thank you for the compliment ;A; I draw anime food lool happy to hear it looks appetizing!



FB is sooo annoying, I had a page for my photography at one point & the advertising was completely useless.  

They also creep me out because their app stalks my Amazon searches & I hate that you can't block that

- - - Post Merge - - -

that art piece is AMAZING btw


----------



## Seroja

Yonkorin said:


> Takumi was drawn half-assed, please forgive me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> FB cut down the audience to monetize. It forces people to either boost their page with ads for $$ or live with it. It's really dumb when you have like 5k followers but only a small percentage in the hundreds see the post on their TL because fb does not show ALL posts in real time like instagram and twitter do. They already tailored timelines from the start but it got worse
> Thank you for the compliment ;A; I draw anime food lool happy to hear it looks appetizing!



Ooohhh I get it! I thought they removed your followers or something >< oh so they can do that? Amazing *slow claps* wow the things they do to force people to buy ads space from them, amazing. I also hate the way they tailored our feeds. I prefer real time way more, like tumblr. Like I may interact a lot with this person, but I don't want to just see posts from them ALL the freaking time. It gets annoying so fast.

Anime food is my fav. They are so detailed and drool-worthy. Maybe you can draw more of those to taunt me with lmao. An d ooooooh mmhmm yes yes, loving that side profile. That jaw can cut my cake mmhmm. (all these fanarts are tempting me to buy FE!!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, pls gimme my daily dose of hot bishis


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> Takumi was drawn half-assed, please forgive me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> FB cut down the audience to monetize. It forces people to either boost their page with ads for $$ or live with it. It's really dumb when you have like 5k followers but only a small percentage in the hundreds see the post on their TL because fb does not show ALL posts in real time like instagram and twitter do. They already tailored timelines from the start but it got worse
> Thank you for the compliment ;A; I draw anime food lool happy to hear it looks appetizing!



aaaaah oh my god you drew them so well! how long have you been drawing for?


----------



## Jeonggwa

vvvv


----------



## jiny

Yonkorin said:


> look at this lousy attempt to paint Sehun
> I DONT KNOW WHY I DONT KNOW HOW TO PUT IT BABY, I DONT KNOW HOW TO DO
> I haven't drawn realism digitally before so that was good practice... ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> LOL made my day!
> yas sacrifice your membership for my doodles
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> working on it! also that comment LOL
> and yes FE is a good game, it is worth every cent! It's literally trpg shipping wars I love the marriage system /looks away
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's my fourth year, uh 3 years something
> I took a long break from drawing before I found and joined tbt because large communities scare me a little weep



omg sehun looks so gooooood

i love it so much it looks like the real him.. that's probably why it's called realism he he he he he


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> look at this lousy attempt to paint Sehun
> I DONT KNOW WHY I DONT KNOW HOW TO PUT IT BABY, I DONT KNOW HOW TO DO
> I haven't drawn realism digitally before so that was good practice... ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> LOL made my day!
> yas sacrifice your membership for my doodles
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> working on it! also that comment LOL
> and yes FE is a good game, it is worth every cent! It's literally trpg shipping wars I love the marriage system /looks away
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's my fourth year, uh 3 years something
> I took a long break from drawing before I found and joined tbt because large communities scare me a little weep


WOW HOLY *** THAT LOOKS GORGEOUS AAA HOW DO YOU PAINT SO WELL
fe is very good tho aND THE MARRIAGE SYSTEM IS COOL i married my brother im a sinner

but wow, only three years? thats amazing!


----------



## Kanaa

Yonnnn ur coloring is so prettyyy <3333 *^*
pls teach me


----------



## Seroja

Yonkorin said:


> look at this lousy attempt to paint Sehun
> I DONT KNOW WHY I DONT KNOW HOW TO PUT IT BABY, I DONT KNOW HOW TO DO
> I haven't drawn realism digitally before so that was good practice... ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> working on it! also that comment LOL
> and yes FE is a good game, it is worth every cent! It's literally trpg shipping wars I love the marriage system /looks away



oh. my. god. 

that is perfection tbh. I love that you chose that hair in particular. it suits him to a T. I think I started liking him better when he had that platinum blond on top + black on the bottom hair. he reminded me so so much of Levy heichou, especially accompanied with the delicious frown mmhmm. good stuff right there.

I reallly dig the whole kpop boy + pastel colours aesthetic. it's so gentle and sweet. very pleasing to the eyes. you drew him quite accurately imo so perfect. do more plssss? *bats eyelashes*

and yess I am weak at the knees for games that have marriage options omg my shipping heart can't resist!


----------



## vexnir

Your coloring and details are fantastic, I really, really like how lively your works are. The one with a flowery girl in the first post is gorgeous, the details and colors in it are really good.

The only thing I may suggest is working on anatomy and shading a bit, because dang, you really got good stuff.


----------



## Jeonggwa

*This post has been removed.*

Thank you!


----------



## jiny

Yonkorin said:


> I wanna draw BTS too but damnnn it takes so much time to get it right



omg you should!!! i'd love to see jungkook in your style !!!


----------



## p e p p e r

so if I get the most infractions, will I get a doodle?  lol


----------



## Seroja

p e p p e r said:


> so if I get the most infractions, will I get a doodle?  lol



omg pepper ahahahha! 

--

and Yon, you're really great with backgrounds. and I realized that all of your pieces have that melancholic undertone to them I love it so so much! they're very calm and serene. just like how I like mine. even when you use bright colours, the atmosphere is still that. I love it so much! I want to live in your drawings ughh

I've never played Bravely Default tho. 3DS games are so expensive here rip.


----------



## Jeonggwa

^^^


----------



## vexnir

Ah, sorry for not being specific! About the shading, I meant contrast - some of your pieces lack it, but that's mostly the older ones (I saw the ones you added after I commented and they're much, much better)

But yes, your coloring is very gorgeous, I think anatomy is the main issue, especially faces. You tend to draw eyes REALLY high and the mouths rather low. I used to do that a lot myself. Still though, your art looks great. I love it.


----------



## Seroja

Wheeeeee~ thanks Yon I wub youu <33

please choos between these two because I can't TT

http://sta.sh/01l7xejhreg3
http://sta.sh/22dnabs2085o

--

and wow ww Yon! I love the colour scheme in that piece. it's so soft and sweet and that ice cube woww, the flowers are just... I want to save it on my PC lol. I love it so much! I won't reupload it or whatever I just want to be able to stare at it when I feel like colouring something. it's great as reference <33

um I don't blame you for downloading Sehun's face in your mind. and yuss drawing real ppl is tricky ;A; praise the Lord you drew Sehun!


----------



## derezzed

Yonkorin said:


> Preview of my piece for Aqualumina! Please check out their website for more info. If you happen to be around Alhambra in West LA do check out the exhibition at Gallery Nucleus! It's for a good cause.



WHOA OKAY that is seriously so stunning *_* 
The character is so pretty, and the entire piece is also very pleasing to the eye. I love how you did the water and the background. Hell, I even have to mention the ice cube in the corner, because it looks ****ing amazing, and I've never said that about an ice cube before, lmao. The details in there... wow, just insane.

Needless to say, I really like the artwork you put out, Yonko! I'm mesmerized by your drawing skills. I'll always be lurking around for your updates, haha.


----------



## vogelbiene

how did I not see this before!! ;o; your artwork
is simply spectacular! your style works so well
and all your works are so beautiful uvu (especially
your fire emblem doodles)
I can't wait to see more from you!! (and see if and
when I can request/commission from you quq)


----------



## Jeonggwa

This post has been removed.


----------



## Seroja

Yonkorin said:


> _-snip-_
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -




o shet I forgot to specify lmaooo but omg this is so goooooooood!! Budi is a male but I love this more??!!! this is too beautiful for words omg. I love it so much <3333 I really love the details mmhm yess. thank you so so much! and omg I got a full body sketch I'm screamingg

I'll save the full image too, thank you so much for sharing it with us!


----------



## Lilliee

your Aqualumina piece looks amazing ; w ; 
love the way u drew the flowers hhhh
/ruNS


----------



## noizora

urhh that Aqualumina piece of yours looks so beautiful! Really love the colour scheme and how the flowers bring the piece together ;_;


----------



## Jeonggwa

This post has been removed.


----------



## Kanaa

Yonkorin said:


> I-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: when someone says something nice and runs away afterwards this is the scenario I think of
> 
> 
> 
> I CANT BELIEVE I AM DOING THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (In Korean because it's a stereotypical scene in kdramas and webtoons ha ha ha)
> _T... the truth is... your picture* looks amazing
> love the way you drew the flowers
> I really do
> 
> Ahh I finally said it
> I'm leaving!
> sign says: Lillie /HIThit
> 
> Hold on!
> /GRABS/ HANd
> 
> Don't go
> 1 minute
> Please just stay like this for 1 minute
> 
> ...
> /PUNCH/
> Get off me you cheap *******
> disgusting
> 
> Guy: Ack!
> 
> Last panel:
> Because you are a creep you have no friends
> /RUNS/
> _
> *I didn't mention the particular piece because this applies to every similar situation rip
> 
> 
> 
> tried hard to draw in webtoon style... eheh... o(-<



yon this made me laugh so much hAHA
and i agree with everyone else ur flowers are A++++++ 
hhhHHH AND ALL THIS ART IS SO INSPIRING <3 

keep up the lovely work!!


----------



## Seroja

yonnn lmao that webtoon is very well made lululul love the stereotypical scene wwwww

andd don't feel bad about that, it was my fault lolol. I did intend for the character to look androgynous so heuheu


----------



## Lilliee

Yonkorin said:


> I-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: when someone says something nice and runs away afterwards this is the scenario I think of
> 
> 
> 
> I CANT BELIEVE I AM DOING THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (In Korean because it's a stereotypical scene in kdrama and webtoons, the arm pulling ha ha ha)
> _T... the truth is... your picture* looks amazing
> love the way you drew the flowers
> I really do
> 
> Ahh I finally said it
> I'm leaving!
> sign says: Lillie /HIThit
> 
> Hold on!
> /GRABS/ HANd
> 
> Don't go
> 1 minute
> Please just stay like this for 1 minute
> 
> ...
> /PUNCH/ side note: It's 펀치, l was tired orz
> Get off me you cheap *******
> disgusting
> 
> Guy: Ack!
> 
> Last panel:
> Because you are a creep you have no friends
> /RUNS/
> _
> *I didn't mention the particular piece because this applies to every similar situation rip
> 
> 
> 
> tried hard to draw in webtoon style... eheh... o(-<



i'm crying oh my god ah ahaha -- 8')) 

well-


Spoiler: i've read too many shoujos



i think it's more like this.





(yon-senpai ./hit ./shOT

8') i tried shoujo manga style since you did webtoon lmao but ./shot tfw your art skill not good enough yet-- orz
ty to jint for helping me word.. my words.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Poof


----------



## Jint

lmaooo both of you are making me laugh with those strips 8"DDD
​


----------



## Jeonggwa

Deleted


----------



## Jint

eeppp yon which screen capturing softwares did you use? q - q;;
not sure if it's still available online for free, but I used to have hypercam2 and it works amazing 8") - you might want to check that out!!

​


----------



## Jeonggwa

Jint said:


> eeppp yon which screen capturing softwares did you use? q - q;;
> not sure if it's still available online for free, but I used to have hypercam2 and it works amazing 8") - you might want to check that out!!
> 
> ​



the first one is watermarked as you can see at bottom left corner, second is Jing and the others I forgot. I just downloaded the first few top results which looked simple. One of them created a corrupted .swf file thus that part was not recorded rip me
Ah thanks, I'll look into it! > < Have often seen hypercam in videos 
If anything fails I'll just livestream and save orzorz but the lag is unreal


----------



## vexnir

Hey, for screen recording software I recommend Open Broadcaster Software. It's free, it's great, you can even add overlays or stream with it.


----------



## tae

your style is so cute, i bet you could draw the cutest little baekhyun ever. keep up the awesome work omg.


----------



## himeki

vexnir said:


> Hey, for screen recording software I recommend Open Broadcaster Software. It's free, it's great, you can even add overlays or stream with it.



//coughs loudly
obs didnt record an hour of a speedpaint it just gave the same fram and then cut to me painting the skin


----------



## Seroja

ooooh a process vid! I'll check it out in the morning. an yes I agree some people just have paper hearts and are easily offended uwu genderbender ftw!

also you, did you manage to get a red carnation?


----------



## Jeonggwa

- removed because ugly - 

- - - Post Merge - - -



vexnir said:


> Hey, for screen recording software I recommend Open Broadcaster Software. It's free, it's great, you can even add overlays or stream with it.



I will check it out, thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



byuntae said:


> your style is so cute, i bet you could draw the cutest little baekhyun ever. keep up the awesome work omg.



omg thank you blushes////

- - - Post Merge - - -



EvviePB said:


> //coughs loudly
> obs didnt record an hour of a speedpaint it just gave the same fram and then cut to me painting the skin



^ had this before but I don't remember which program it was. That was one year ago ><

- - - Post Merge - - -



Seroja said:


> ooooh a process vid! I'll check it out in the morning. an yes I agree some people just have paper hearts and are easily offended uwu genderbender ftw!
> 
> also you, did you manage to get a red carnation?



yes! Bought them and got one gifted from a kind person ;u;<3 How about you?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Poof


----------



## FleuraBelle

oh my gosh your art is absolutely beautiful. You are extremely talented. I wish I had the money to buy a commission from you. =w='


----------



## Jeonggwa

This post has been removed.


----------



## Jint

omggg I love the coloring on that chibi!! pink is my nemesis but you made it look so pretty q/////q
@ flowers!! my personal bias is hydrangea but I'll guess Baby's breath (?) www 
​


----------



## Hatori

Ooh so many good picks for flowers.. theyre all so lovely! My guess is carnations, though! ;;


----------



## himeki

aaaah that adopt is so cute!
id place my bet on...hmm...peony?

also i didnt know you had a tumblr! followed you! (my @ is himeki ^^)


----------



## Kanaa

Yonkorin said:


> I'm glad I could inspire you! *^^*
> I should draw less flower-themed stuff but I love them too much aha;; ; thank you, kanaa!



aaahhh maybe i'll attempt background lmAO but they're tortureeee 
nuu pls draw more flower-themed stuffs <3333

also that adopt is so cute!!! i'd throw an offer at you but i have way too many girl ocs rip
hmmmm maybe i'll guess campanula medium~ thank u sweetie yon


----------



## Lilliee

Hhhnn flowers are my bias but I can't draw them very well :')
I end up cheating and draw like 3, then copy/paste and revert/deform them orz. 

But such a cute adopt ahhh I hope she finds a loving home! ; v ;

Speaking of flowers, there's this list on tumblr about flowers and their meanings hhh! It's very cute www I'm such a romantic but when I recurve flowers irl, idk what to do with them and would prefer food rip

I'm going to guess lily of the valley! o:


----------



## Seroja

Yonkorin said:


> Selling this adopt. Only for RLC. Hmu with offers  My chibi style is not consistent because I'm experimenting. Still trying to figure out what I like best and tbh I rarely draw chibis.



omg whyyy (I've spent too much on commissions this month ;A; ) have. to. resist! is she a closed species or?

andddd I'm gonna guess hydrangea because peony was already taken ;A;

oh and I did! I got quite a few red carnations^^ would you like one?


----------



## jiny

hmm i'm going to guess plumeria? 

also that adopt is really cute asdghjkl


----------



## Pokemanz

I'll guess lotus c:

I'm not really a flower person but my mom is so I know more than I should lol


----------



## zeoli

I'll guess snap dragon ~

That adopt is so adorable ;o;


----------



## cherriielle

omg that adopt i cant, its so cute! *^*

Gonna guess Baby's Breath? ( it's one of my favourites )


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Poof


----------



## Jeonggwa

This post has been removed.


----------



## Kanaa

Yonkorin said:


> Spoiler: You guessed it right ^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme know what you want me to draw
> 
> 
> ah ha backgrounds are a pain. I sketched a bunch of concepts but when it comes to finalizing my ideas I make up excuses of any kind to start something new
> I refuse to resort to programs like Sketch Up for now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drawing boys hair is oddly satisfying... scribbles on borrowed companion



yesss <3 the campanula mediums are gorgeous!! like ur art fufufu

i present.........my son 
http://toyhou.se/451653.lyon
he has two forms so you can choose the first img as a ref or the second ?\_(ツ)_/?

yet those excuses come out perfect 
sketch up seems complicated but then again..................backgrounds are complicated LOL

omg tsuns are mY WEAK POINT I LOVE HIM
also if that wip is an adopt


----------



## Jeonggwa

Thanks guys!


----------



## Pokemanz

Uggggh these adopts kill me. They all look so nice ;o;
Like I want them but if I had them I don't know what I'd do with them???
I am a person with like 90 characters I don't need adopts _i don't need them_


----------



## Kanaa

aaHHH yon thank you so much!! so cute 8")

i'm starting to feel that way actually....i was in the middle of lining something and then i just stopped pftt i should go finish it now but i'm so lazyyyyy
oo he looks so cute i love him omfg

why are all these cuties torturing me and telling me to buy them............


----------



## Jeonggwa

This post has been removed.


----------



## Seroja

Yonkorin said:


> now I know why I like that one guy from that one game ... ... he reminds me of my Haikyuu bias YELLS



lmao yon what game is that? is it any good?

- - - Post Merge - - -

ohhh an otome game! how lucky, I wonder if google play has it ;A;


----------



## Jeonggwa

This post has been removed.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Poof


----------



## Seroja

Yonkorin said:


> Yeshh they do! I believe. The developers made a lot of otome games. They have everything from butlers to bodyguards and princes www One story can be read within an hour already but the ikemen are hard to resist 8) 8) 8)
> I wish they had more school settings though, I suppose their target audience is josei.
> ask jint if it's any good i didnt think I would buy this /stares into the distance



oooh omg jint plays these? ///shuffles to find jint

I'm a sucker for otome games cos them ikemen amirite?? >////< I haven't browsed the play store lately though so I wasn't aware that I can play them on my phone uuuuuu goodbye money ;A; also yeah, school settings are the best imo, I have a certain kind of weakness for school related plots luls


----------



## Jint

[[gets summoned by the mention of voltage]]





yES HI WHICH GUY FROM SCM WOULD YOU LIKE TO BE REVIEWED //slapped
whispers yon did you try after school affairs!!! It's a high school setting one~ 
I tried the prologue, some of the ikemen are pretty attractive //wriggles eyebrows

​


----------



## Jeonggwa

This post has been removed.


----------



## Jeonggwa

Removed


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LEO (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I will reply later today, caught the flu and cant think clearly right now @___@ ?? ?e hh. mumbala dfdk fdjs h@h?_# drools
> Thank you as always!



WHOA YON THAT LEO IS SO BEAUTIFUL AAAAA YOU PAINT ARMOUR SO WELL I CANT


----------



## Pokemanz

LOOK HOW NICE THAT IS AHHHH
I agree the armor is too perfect ;u;


----------



## Jeonggwa

Thank you guys!


----------



## Miharu

I can't stop staring at your art ; v; It's so lovely omg <3


----------



## Jeonggwa

~~~


----------



## Jeonggwa

tyyyyy


----------



## derezzed

Yonkorin said:


> It's Tanabata!! Time to wear my yukata (◕‿◕✿) I should get a new one cuz my current yukata has pink flowers //looks away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spending 35 hours or so on a drawing just to scrap it im crying full image in OP!



That's seriously so amazing :-oo 
But then again, your work is really beautiful in general, haha! I really love all the details and colors!! The art you make is always so well-done.
It's unfortunate (though understandable) that you won't be updating as frequently as before, since your gallery is seriously so lovely, but I'll definitely be looking forward to your future art batches :-]

(( Very cute adoptable by the way :-D ))


----------



## Chicha

Your art is amazing! Wow, I really like the amount of color and detail you put into your art esp with Tanabata! It's honestly so beautiful ahhhh

Keep up the good work! There's some artists on here that only do RLC so I think you should be okay. ;v;


----------



## Jeonggwa

This post has been removed.


----------



## Kanaa

!!!!!!!! yoN THIS IS WONDERFUL !!!!!
i'm in loVE WITH ALL THOSE DETAILS AND WOWOWOW 
MY EYES HAVE BEEN BLESSED


----------



## Jeonggwa

Removed


----------



## Jint

waaAAHHHH THE BG PIECE IS SUPER PRETTY!!! omggg I love how you painted the cloudssss it's so wispy +++ the butterflies look so elegant... //touc h es

also your outfits are super adorable?? screams i would love to color them... if you dont mind...//rUNS
> tfw you pretty much wear t shirt + jeans 24/7 orz​


----------



## Jeonggwa

Removed


----------



## Bloody_House

Yonkorin said:


> concept art for a project at school
> it's so messy and lazy but whatevs



That is the most beautiful thing I've ever seen, wish my house looked like that


----------



## Jeonggwa

Removed


----------



## Jeonggwa

Tyyyy!


----------



## Jeonggwa

nvm wwwwww


----------



## Seroja

YON YOU ARE SO CREATIVE!!!!!! Omg I love the concepts you come up with and the colours are brilliant as always! Love the landscape piece and LOVE LOVE LOVE the lady in the water piece too <33333 I just wanna live in your drawings ;A;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I would love to watch your stream or process vids if you do them aaa I love them your art so much!


----------



## Jint

stares @ ur edited post yELLS YON NOOOOOoooo 
I was gonna guess but sob I was gonna wait for others to go first since... seventeen is prolly a group of 17 ppl and I don't want to just pick a random guy lol //rUNS 

also omg no you //slaps u gently my coloring is not as amazing as yours +*+*+
I'm with seroja on streaming too yELLS I'd love to watch you work your magic ehehehh * q *
​


----------



## Jeonggwa

..


----------



## jiny

is ur bias the8? //sweats


----------



## Jeonggwa

kianli said:


> is ur bias the8? //sweats



n-no;; ; ; 

keep guessing www

- - - Post Merge - - -






Finished playing Dai Gyakuten Saiban,,, what to do with life now,,
I haven't finished a drawing in one sitting since forever gasps I can't believe myself
_HOLMES GIVES ME LIFE_


----------



## pandapples

hmm I've posted once so I don't know if I'm qualified enough sorry for always lurking ;; gl to whoever guesses!!


----------



## jiny

oml is it mingyu


----------



## derezzed

Yonkorin said:


> ^^^ general message to lurkers, a request slot is open to whoever guesses my bias from the boygroup (of course all of them are amazing HSHSHS) and does not pop up here for the first time only for free art (((sweats)))



AHHHH I'm literally amazed at my luck right now because Seventeen is the one boy group I know well
I CAN ACTUALLY DO THIS!!

I'm going to guess that your bias is Wonwoo.
I can't explain it but you give the impression that you're a Wonwoo or Mingyu person, and I was about to flip a coin to determine who I'd use my guess on but then I saw kianli already posted Mingyu so I'm going with Wonwoo 
curious to see who your bias is!!


----------



## Jeonggwa

kianli said:


> oml is it mingyu



lol yeah!!
the tall cinnamon roll


----------



## jiny

Yonkorin said:


> lol yeah!!
> the tall cinnamon roll



omg yay mingyu is p cute c;

although my bias is joshua


----------



## Jeonggwa

This post has been removed.


----------



## jiny

Yonkorin said:


> DJSDFJDA Wonwoo is a bias wrecker I almost like him as much as Mingyu!! Meanie couple u v u//// You know what, you can request a drawing as well O<-<
> with 2 freebs I won't open requests until... I'm on vacation |||||||
> I'm amazed how you know that without any clues <o><o>
> 
> I think I mentioned Mingyu to kianli before but I'm not sure
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> everyone is a good bias candidate in Seventeen /crawls
> anyway! who do you want me to draw?



omg i was having a hard time picking but i picked one......

http://toyhou.se/495870.starr 
she's a new character <3

and no! i don't think you have mentioned him to me before..


----------



## Jeonggwa

kianli said:


> omg i was having a hard time picking but i picked one......
> 
> http://toyhou.se/495870.starr
> she's a new character <3
> 
> and no! i don't think you have mentioned him to me before..


Oh! Then it was someone else ahh,,,,,,, , confusing people with kpop icons sorry /wheezes
Alright!


----------



## Jint

Yonkorin said:


> OH I had no idea! Normally you would think that... but Svt is a 13 member group hehe
> Here are the member profiles with pics of them from 2016: https://kpopinfo114.wordpress.com/male_artist_profiles/s/seventeen-profile/
> 
> I figured it wouldn't be too easy to guess unless you stalk me coughscoughs  so I'd drop a hint after 3 wrong guesses. Multiple guesses are allowed this round but keep it to _one_ guess _per_ post.
> I'm sowwy I think it's fair to make it a guessing game than to be biased, pick one person and let the others down > <
> 
> ^^^ general message to lurkers, a request slot is open to whoever guesses my bias from the boygroup (of course all of them are amazing HSHSHS) and does not pop up here for the first time only for free art (((sweats))))



yells the link was a blessing cries I tried googling and not much good pics popped up >->o
was thinking of mingyu too but late lmaoo congrats to kianli!!

crying for some reason I still can't seem to differentiate kpop idols.... I guess it's the same case for people who don't watch anime and can only rmb ppl by their hair color lmao​


----------



## Elov

Literally just went on deviant art and saw one of your pieces on the front page. Congratulations on the daily deviant!! C:


----------



## Jeonggwa

This post has been removed.


----------



## Jint

Yonkorin said:


> there are people like that---? (regarding the anime characters )
> oh well via google images I've only found old pics of them with names... VERY old pics. pre-debut even omg
> 
> gonna change my sig laughs silently



omggg I love that bg piece!! its so atmospheric * Q *
and yess lmaoo I have a UK friend who watched both seasons of free! but when I talked to him about the characters I had to refer to everyone according to their hair colors 8"DDD​


----------



## derezzed

Yonkorin said:


> DJSDFJDA Wonwoo is a bias wrecker I almost like him as much as Mingyu!! Meanie couple u v u//// You know what, you can request a drawing as well O<-<
> with 2 freebs I won't open requests until... I'm on vacation |||||||
> I'm amazed how you know that without any clues <o><o>
> 
> I think I mentioned Mingyu to kianli before but I'm not sure



ahaha I KNEW IT! Meanie is a package deal; chances are, if you like one then you like the other too ;-]
I don't think I've ever met a Mingyu stan who wasn't also fond of Wonwoo.
And tbh I narrowed it down to those two with reasoning that's kinda weird... you're really nice and seem like the kind of person who would be fond of the cinnamon roll members of a group? So that's what I went with lol
Not saying the others aren't cinnamon rolls though!! Mingyu just has a reputation for it haha.

But whoa that's really generous of you! Are you sure? You really don't have to xD;;
I mean, you did only promise one freebie and my guess wasn't even the correct one haha

(( You totally deserve being selected for the daily deviations btw, your work is marvelous *_* 
Definitely something that more people should see and appreciate ))


----------



## jiny

Yay thanks she's so pretty! (?,,•∀•,,`)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Poof


----------



## Seroja

yon NO yon no you didn't draw that in 15 mins //cries I can only draw a handsome stick figure in fifteen I laugh at myself uhuhuu. anyway hey hey have you played any of the two cybird otoges because you absolutely must!!! I'm gonna pour all my hard earned money at cybird and just leave voltage in the dust. I need my sexy times and they didn't deliver, I'm out luls.


ps: why you made such a heart-wrenching scene why??


----------



## Jeonggwa

Tyyyyy


----------



## Jeonggwa

Tyyy


----------



## Pokemanz

omg it's scary how accurate that is
i can't cook so i have to rely on making sandwiches 99% of the time >.>
plus all my friends say i make amazing sandwiches so???
clearly i give off this intense sandwich vibe lmao


----------



## Kanaa

omfg yon!!!! yessss thAT LOOKS SO TASTY.... I'M DROOLING
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cURRY RICE IS SO GOOD TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
why r u so amazing at everything adkjfadsf


----------



## jiny

ooh cake ;A; I love strawberries so that's a good thing! It's real pretty (?ө?)♡


----------



## Bellrich

#artgoals 

teach me your ways senpai! my fave is the girl with the umbrella


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Jeez, that's some intense work


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Poof


----------



## Chicha

Yonkorin said:


> (incoherent noises)
> 
> 
> 
> @Kanaa *apple pie* My gut told me so. Literally. for the life of me I can't bake apple pie nor can I draw them. Curry rice would be also an option because of Kageyama /lolhit
> 
> @kianli *strawberry cake and strawberries in general* I found something with cheetos about you but they're not fun to draw (I guess??), have some cake-- I hope I did not go wrong with this. because how can you not like cake
> 
> @Kairi-Kitten *miso soup* traditional Japanese!
> 
> @Pokemanz *sandwiches* i dunno. ♪~ ᕕ(ᐛ)ᕗ
> 
> @Jint *ichigo daifuku* because you are a sweet person ლ(?ڡ`ლ) my next guess would be chocolate.
> 
> @bogummy *eggs benedict* im sorry gudetama. that was before you changed your avatar
> 
> tbc with the remaining users who liked >< I did not forget yaa
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> eheh I was in the mood to draw something like that o(-< tysm!!
> at least Free! has different hair colors for the characters, I can't imagine what he would do with other anime LOL
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Of course q__Q I feel bad because Wonwoo was my very first Svt bias before I got attracted by Mingyu's charms. aa it's the first time someone's calling me nice w-woAH you are the nice person here I'm just an awkward potato 0
> so... humble...!!! *:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧ It's ok I can whip something up for you real quick!! I'd need a break from my current background piece WHAT HAVE I GOTTEN MYSELF INTO I'm usually not maso for bgs but tumblr messages from followers fired me up ack,,,
> and thank you! I was absent from dA for about a year until I submitted new art the last couple weeks; that DD came unexpectedly ; w ; so happy..!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> yw! ^ ^



Wow, your food art looks so yummy! I'm hungry now welp ;v; Anyway, keep up the wonderful work! <3


----------



## Jint

Yonkorin said:


> (incoherent noises)
> http://i1241.photobucket.com/albums/gg505/yuyonk/food_zpsewgkznt2.png
> 
> @Jint *ichigo daifuku* because you are a sweet person ლ(?ڡ`ლ) my next guess would be chocolate.
> 
> eheh I was in the mood to draw something like that o(-< tysm!!
> at least Free! has different hair colors for the characters, I can't imagine what he would do with other anime LOL



im screaming ////////
yonpai i can't believe you think im sweet........... cries a river
I love the way you colored the strawberries hshshs

and LMAO I guess it'd work on other animes too... (unless its haikyuu, that would be a disaster lol)
my parents used to differentiate keroro characters on their colors too im crying​


----------



## derezzed

Yonkorin said:


> Of course q__Q I feel bad because Wonwoo was my very first Svt bias before I got attracted by Mingyu's charms. aa it's the first time someone's calling me nice w-woAH you are the nice person here I'm just an awkward potato 0
> so... humble...!!! *:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧ It's ok I can whip something up for you real quick!! I'd need a break from my current background piece WHAT HAVE I GOTTEN MYSELF INTO I'm usually not maso for bgs but tumblr messages from followers fired me up ack,,,
> and thank you! I was absent from dA for about a year until I submitted new art the last couple weeks; that DD came unexpectedly ; w ; so happy..!



LOL I think that happens a lot to other fans too... maybe because the initial bias would logically be the one that left the biggest impression at first? Though once you get to know the group better another member comes along and makes you wonder why you didn't notice them before, haha. It's inevitable -_-; but tbh I wouldn't consider it as a betrayal 
also, I seriously can't believe that!! If it's true that nobody's straight-up called you nice before then I honestly feel disappointed, because you really are; for example, you respond to everyone in such a friendly way and I'm sure all the commenters like interacting with you too :'-)

and ahhh it's really no sweat, I truly meant it when I said you don't have to! plus I'd feel awkward following up on that freeb offer since it just now occurred to me that you probably prefer drawing OCs and I'm not in need of OC art xD;;
you sound like you need to spend your valuable time on that BG piece anyways! ;-]
OH and I need to mention that the food you drew look so freaking delicious, I WONDER HOW YOU DO IT?? The lettuce in Pokemanz's sandwich caught my eye first for some reason (maybe because it looks so unbelievably fresh??) but the texture and details of all the foods are incredible, like the smooth gradients on the strawberry pieces and the cloudiness of the miso soup :-oo


----------



## Jeonggwa

Removed


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> @Lilliee
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: extra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Seroja *Japanese breakfast + tamagoyaki* you seem mature to me, no sweets for you  anddd since you like Edo period stories.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: old print for a convention some time ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sold out quickly// surprisingly not as fast as my prints with males tho
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ahha so I was right!!!! you are a sandwich person lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thank you---!!
> hn yes, I had curry rice yesterday *Q*
> ssshhh I am not



aaaa that print is so lovely! i love the details ^^


----------



## Jeonggwa

Bellrich said:


> #artgoals
> 
> teach me your ways senpai! my fave is the girl with the umbrella



what goals omfg I am not worthy!!!
I'm glad ^P^


----------



## tae

your art reminds me of glustick13 so much and it's so ebautiful. their chanbaek pieces are so freaking good. 

*i love your art so much. *


----------



## Jeonggwa

- - -


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

ok i just want to say that im in love with your art please give me your skills


----------



## Chicha

Your food art skills are so amazing omg. That print you posted is super nice, wow!! Your art is goals! *___*

How long have you been drawing btw? The way you do colors is seriously amazing! When you do traditional art, what kind of pencils do you use? I'm sorry for all these questions. =v=


----------



## Jeonggwa

Tyy


----------



## Jeonggwa

tyy


----------



## Seroja

Yonkorin said:


> _-snip-_



///cries tears of joy it's beautiful ;A; 
i) breakfast is my fav meal of the day
ii) it's like you spied on my life and know exactly what I like uuuuu I'd gobble everything right up!
iii) can't believe such a beautiful and delicious looking food art is dedicated to me so honored




Spoiler:  hoho






Yonkorin said:


> _-snip-_



*whEEZING*
eyepatch king!!!!! ahahahaha I had a good laugh. I love it that you probably have played so many games that you probably can't remember all of their names (removed removed removed removed removed removed removed). and oooh so redacted is your redacted? or redacted? both are yummmy~ and yes the other game (Destined to Love) is shinsengumi themed and it's my top app right now because of the abundance of sexy timez. I think I've spent hundreds on that game now because what is self-restraint?? pls pls plsss play again so we can be buddies there ^^

my type is really all over the place. simply put, I have no type. I don't choose who I love, they choose me lulul. but anyway, I love Nico from MidC, Okita from DtL, Miyabi from Enchanted, Yukimura (<333) from SLBP- and others but the list would go onnnn and on. but out of all I think Yukimura is my #1 husband right now.

I dropped a lot of Voltage games after the prologue because some of the guys are just downright demeaning jerks. I don't wanna spend $$$ to have fictional guys insulting me left to right. no thank~ also have you played Star Crossed Myth? it seems to be very popular so I'm curious.

as for kpop doods, curently I like yixing, ten, sehun (uuu), jhope, jimin, gd and that's it ^^


----------



## Chicha

Yonkorin said:


> *left:* original colors *right:* enhanced colors
> You see I don't pick flashy colors it's all the power of editing in PS,,, go crazy with curves, try different hues or even use filters!
> *OP updated.* See original post for full image.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: when SAI does the thing and gives u a heart attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is a sign. to not betray Photoshop. I won't use SAI until I recover from the emotional pain LOL
> 
> 
> 
> software used: PT SAI, after a program failure Photoshop for the background.
> The original image was larger and had more details; unfortunately I do not have the motivation to redraw it again so I cropped it. I already spent too much on this one Q_Q
> 
> If everything goes well I will travel to Mykonos in Greece in September for a week. I deserve vacation after going through hell at uni _(?ཀ`」 ∠):_
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the mentioned artist but that's cool! Do they have a page or something because I couldn't find them ;;;
> Aa thank you! I am honored!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> makes sense _(?ཀ`」 ∠)_
> well that's... because I am actually not very talkative (?) Sometimes, I go through a long process of contemplation before I reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reason why I don't use Skype..
> I don't reply much on other sites tbh, I am anxious at times and what I like about TBT is its relatively small community where everyone is kinda familiar with the active user base.
> AH actually I prefer to make fanart when it comes down to other's OCs.. No need to worry! I like drawing my OCs or rather, nameless people at most times lol, designing characters is what I like best about drawing
> Thank you for the kind words!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> WHY THANK YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been drawing for 3 1/2 years.. if you don't count in 2015 when I was in a creative slump and only drew a little amount of illustrations then it's 3 years,,,
> 
> I use a cheap Zebra Jim Meca 0.5 and a no-name pencils which you can find at Japanese dollar stores GASP
> a copic sketch B000 was used in the OP too
> Pigma Micron for linearts
> It's fine c: Hope that helps!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> SHOOT QUESTIONS↓↓↓
> 
> http://ask.fm/yonwei



Thank you for the art tools tips! It was very helpful! ;v; <3 And holy dang, 3 years? That's amazing! *o* Beautiful art as always <3


----------



## Nightmares

Oh my gosh, I was just wondering....do you have any BTS fanart


----------



## Lilliee

Yonkorin said:


> --



hNNn i love pancakes asdfghh
drawing food skills on point ;P 
and omg yon that extra i almost cried ahHAHA 
have u ever tried vegemite before? www 

plus you've been drawing so much ahHH hh
im so amazed ;;;


----------



## Jeonggwa

This post has been removed.


----------



## jiny

Yonkorin said:


> got million things to do
> _SACRIFICES SLEEP FOR DRAWING_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: older work and thoughts I had for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking of reactivating my twitter account after a 6 month absence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still getting nervous when I think about it as I seriously struggle with communication HOWEVER I miss seeing what my mutuals are up to ;-;;
> When a lot of cool people follow me I start shaking nghhh I really appreciate that but??? I?? don't wanna make them regret doing that and put myself under pressure since 90% of my art is original; OCs are uninteresting for the majority CRIESS
> 
> When I create fanart it's low quality since I don't really enjoy having restrictions - that or I have no idea what to contribute to a fandom. I don't have the wits for gag comic strips /runs
> I have nothing to say either I've only been posting arts there - not the type who can make friends and chats with people easily you see l-lol
> 
> 
> 
> working on Seroja's commission nau
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> hehee good to hear my guess was correct v//v
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> yes I played a lot /LOOKS AWAY ... currently waiting for an episodic otome game to be released in Japan - postponed release dates are torture
> Leo is more my taipu than Louis :q Louis is a lookalike.. . AH what is time,, I'd really love to replay but I'm certain I would abandon it sooner or later o<< I've got picky about visual novels over the years augh
> 
> Nico is a cinnabun aww Miyabi would prob be my first pick if I would buy a story in Enchanted /eye emoji I hope he's no oresama type. Can't stand them lul his good looks would make up for it tho
> 
> SAME and the nice guys turn out to be possessive yandere?? pls
> Certainly lolol Star Crossed Myth is what made me get back into Voltage games. It's pretty good with bits of drama!!! there are sooo many to choose from
> everyone who has Sehun as their bias is my bff
> You like the same kpop doods I do omg but wait I like everyone from BTS anyway Ten? From NCT(??) I don't know much about him yet if it's him;,,
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet!! I would love to make a chibi set but idk what era and which outfits
> any suggestions
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> nO I believe Vegemite is very savory...??
> I'm envious of Australians because they can see cute birds in the wild ((birds make me weak))
> oh really?? I feel that I don't draw enough and slack off... used to upload every few days when I was in high school lol good days T_T
> thank you Lilliee!! T__T



about the bts fanart, pls do the run era!!!! they are soo cute in that era!!!





idk i think that's wayy too blurry but just search up bts run era! also suga is wearing this shirt


Spoiler:


----------



## Lilliee

Yonkorin said:


> nO I believe Vegemite is very savory...??
> I'm envious of Australians because they can see cute birds in the wild ((birds make me weak))
> oh really?? I feel that I don't draw enough and slack off... used to upload every few days when I was in high school lol good days T_T
> thank you Lilliee!! T__T



it's...very salty. Personally I don't like it aha... 
c-cute birds?? ?!? whh at? ?
we have a ton of annoying seagulls and pigeons that steal our food
magpies that swoop over our heads 
... 

the only birds i find cute are the pretty ones in the zoo 8'D
the wild ones have the potential to scare you ...

ur aquarium art -- hnnn i love your backgrounds asdfg
but yeah i getcha! back in hs i drew heaps! Now tbh I'm lucky if I even get to draw anything in a month orz 


Spoiler: thoughts



personally, i dont think ppl mind if u just nyoom on twitter and drop off your arts and reply to a few people here and there
also -- shHh yon pls don't be too hard on yourself asdhfg
there are plenty of artists who do original art on twitter! most of the times i follow artists not only to see their art, but also what they're thinking and how they're doing? there's this popular post that artists repost that says "lol im sorry for my followers who followed for my art by instead get memes" 8'D and i love it ahAHaha ...
am i making sense orz --


----------



## Jeonggwa

This post has been removed.


----------



## xara

what the fricky fracky your art is amazing


----------



## Seroja

Yonkorin said:


> break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MM got immensely popular wow...! Meanwhile I still don't know what to do with the hourglasses I have left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poor Mom had to listen to the message alert tone 24/7 for weeks and was slightly pissed when her phone suddenly disappeared from her sight ahahaa but those times are over now!! CONGRATS CHERITZ ON iOS RELEASE!!!
> SORRY JUMIN 내사랑 I WILL DRAW U ANOTHER TIME



-drools- 
omg luciel >///< he looks so fioneee <33
if... if you do draw jumin (pls do omgg) pls pls pls draw zen after ;A; I'm weak for guys with ponytails and I know he'd look fab in your style! 

um and I'm thinking of buying cheritz' otome VNs on steam. have you played them?


and yesss ten is from NCT (also actually I like everyone from bts too but those two are my bbies) and also holy sheeeeet your aquarium art!! WHAT IS LIFE???


----------



## Jeonggwa

———


----------



## tae

this was them! http://gluestick13.tumblr.com/ 


both your styles are so beautiful! <3


----------



## Emrod333

amazing art!!


----------



## Jeonggwa

_
—
—


----------



## Nightmares

Yonkorin said:


> Workspace update!
> I think I'm going to remove that Overdose poster because... I don't want that teenager room vibe in my room lmao those posters were all gifts tho how could I refuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wip on screen - I'm artblocked //CRIES
> My desk is considerably small compared to other artists' but I'm fine... I have a low table for my Macbook actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: If anyone is interested, I'm selling ACNL sticker sheets for as low as $3, international shipping included. ^ ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to buy multiples, add $1 ea! Help me clean up my room a bit ;W;
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for sharing ^ ^
> and uuuu glad you think so!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> tysm!!



Woaah nice working area aND THOSE STICKERS AAH


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> Workspace update!
> I think I'm going to remove that Overdose poster because... I don't want that teenager room vibe in my room lmao those posters were all gifts tho how could I refuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wip on screen - I'm artblocked //CRIES
> My desk is considerably small compared to other artists' but I'm fine... I have a low table for my Macbook actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: If anyone is interested, I'm selling ACNL sticker sheets for as low as $3, international shipping included. ^ ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to buy multiples, add $1 ea! Help me clean up my room a bit ;W;
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for sharing ^ ^
> and uuuu glad you think so!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> tysm!!



oH MY GOD YOUR WORKSPACE IS SO NICE! //laughs at messy desk with a computer dumped on it
and ooo those stickers are cute!


----------



## Jint

omgg yon your workspace looks so nice //// mines is like... a trash dump lol ahaha //rUNS
also I see that you're running SAI on mac os?? may I ask how you made it work? ;   ;
​


----------



## Jeonggwa

-
-
-


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> DONE
> 
> It's freebie timu ⊂('ω'⊂ )))Σ≡=─༄༅༄༅༄༅༄༅༄༅
> People who only appear when freebs are given will not be considered.
> 
> This time, guess my LoveLive! waifu favorite // Let's limit it to the 9 members of μ.
> If you don't know who they are, google!  First person who makes the right guess will receive a sketch of an OC or canon character of their choice!!
> If nobody is responding within the next 12 hours I will cancel. aha. =͟͟͞͞(’､3)_ヽ)＿
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHS not gonna lie I cleaned up for the pic
> thanks/////
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> sankyu!
> aa that's Clip Studio Paint! ehe looks similar to SAI, huh
> I tried to run SAI on Parallels before and it crashed;; ;;;; rip drawing progress



oOOOOH I SAW THIS ON MY TUMBLR DASH EARLIER!! ITS SO BEAUTIFUL I L O V E
hmmmm is it maki?? i personally love her haha ^^


----------



## Bunnilla

OMG UR ART IS AMAZING O.O

Also I think your waifu is Sonada Umi?


----------



## Nightmares

IS IT HONOKA


----------



## Kanaa

HANAYO RICE PUFF I LOVE


----------



## Jeonggwa

EvviePB said:


> oOOOOH I SAW THIS ON MY TUMBLR DASH EARLIER!! ITS SO BEAUTIFUL I L O V E
> hmmmm is it maki?? i personally love her haha ^^



thank youuu u 
//_// 

@ everyone Wrong ~ I thought it would be an easy one 
You are free to leave a second final guess!


----------



## jiny

IS IT KOTORI

- - - Post Merge - - -

also that workspace is so so pretty omg !! I do art on the floor so it's really adorable to me hahaha


----------



## Jint

Yonkorin said:


> sankyu!
> aa that's Clip Studio Paint! ehe looks similar to SAI, huh
> I tried to run SAI on Parallels before and it crashed;; ;;;; rip drawing progress



Oooohhh icic ahaha T v T;; I tried parallels and it didn't even work lol let alone sai >->o now I'm fully converted to csp //coughs Lilliee even called me a traitor

aieee my guess is kotori too but since kianli put it already... hmmm maybe Eli?? ​


----------



## Jeonggwa

kianli said:


> IS IT KOTORI
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also that workspace is so so pretty omg !! I do art on the floor so it's really adorable to me hahaha


HOW- just how do you-
Yessss Kotori is love Kotori is life
+ alpacas & birds ftw

Post your ref here! You know the drill hahaa
Sometimes I draw on the floor too (or I'd rather say low table) but only for short sessions.. The back pain was too much >->o pats ur shoulder

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jint said:


> Oooohhh icic ahaha T v T;; I tried parallels and it didn't even work lol let alone sai >->o now I'm fully converted to csp //coughs Lilliee even called me a traitor
> 
> aieee my guess is kotori too but since kianli put it already... hmmm maybe Eli?? ​


aiish I find SAI easiest to use with a supreme stabilizer but it wouldn't retrieve unsaved work for me like PS does and it's unstable when on A2+ canvas
However CSP tools are better imo. If I want to go for a painterly style I choose CSP \o/
and dangg Eli is my no 2. ; - ;


----------



## Lilliee

Yonkorin said:


> wHAT NO DONT DESTROY MY VISION OF AUSTRALIA
> where wild cockatoos the trolls of nature live in coexistence with human!!!
> and parakeets fly in swarms chirping happily!!!!!!!!
> 
> ty it means a lot ;___; seriously the only backgrounds I can draw are in blue
> I'm a boring soul too unsocial for social networking CACKLES but thanks for giving me this insight uuu ♥♥♥ I will think about it and find a way to let the social anxiety die down..........



om g mystic messenger is finally on the iOS -- and it's been destroying me 8'D 
/ignores partner's text to reply to jumin's text whoops

YOU MUST -- KNOW THE TRUTH
magpies that swoop down just to get a laugh
pigeons fly in swarms to poop on your car 
seagulls come in armies to take your bread 

;; you can always private your twitter? o: that way u can see other people but can control who sees your stuff!
tho privating has its ups and downs www so maybe look into that?


----------



## Jint

Yonkorin said:


> aiish I find SAI easiest to use with a supreme stabilizer but it wouldn't retrieve unsaved work for me like PS does and it's unstable when on A2+ canvas
> However CSP tools are better imo. If I want to go for a painterly style I choose CSP \o/
> and dangg Eli is my no 2. ; - ;



wait photoshop retreives your unsaved stuff!?!?!? ? ? ? ? ? scREams -- also omfg A2?!? What do you usually work on yon ////
I like SAI's blending tools actually q  q;; it's... a lot faster for me to shade lol - usually a few strokes is ok in sai, but on csp i need a lot more + switching tools //orz
after csp i think i converted to cell shade > soft shade 8"D
​


----------



## Jeonggwa

This post has been removed.


----------



## Nightmares

Yonkorin said:


> dies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> << the type that doesnt post selcas online but draws their outfits instead  ootd
> 
> whispers gently
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I will draw for certain fair collectibles.
> 
> 
> 
> what has tbt turned me into
> white feather - custom character design, human body, flat coloring.
> star wand - chibi commission or headshot painting
> moon glow wand * one can dream* - custom chibi MYO from makeup line and additionally one of the above
> 
> negotiable. Discounts for complex rlc commissions possible, send PM for any queries.
> 
> 
> now back to work o/



OMG I LOVE HER HAT AHA

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait do you have that hat
Lmao that's so cool


----------



## jiny

Yonkorin said:


> HOW- just how do you-
> Yessss Kotori is love Kotori is life
> + alpacas & birds ftw
> 
> Post your ref here! You know the drill hahaa
> Sometimes I draw on the floor too (or I'd rather say low table) but only for short sessions.. The back pain was too much >->o pats ur shoulder
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> aiish I find SAI easiest to use with a supreme stabilizer but it wouldn't retrieve unsaved work for me like PS does and it's unstable when on A2+ canvas
> However CSP tools are better imo. If I want to go for a painterly style I choose CSP \o/
> and dangg Eli is my no 2. ; - ;



YYAY! Can you draw http://toyhou.se/422066.amity?


----------



## aleshapie

YON! I hate you and your talent so much! (lol, jk!) I am so envious of your mad skills! Just incredible! I drool every time I peek in here! BTW, moon wands are not gift-able, sorry to break your heart! I am really needing to "collect" you in my art collection! Must. Have. Chibi....!


----------



## Seroja

Spoiler: 1st






Yonkorin said:


> ok
> _-snip-_
> 
> TY!!
> I only played the demos. Iirc the voice actors are almost the same! I wanna play Nameless ಥ_ಥ If you decide to buy, do let me know how you find it pls! //
> 
> ---
> talking about style, I was always wondering how old you guess I am based on my art.. what's even recognizable from my style? I can't tell.....at all (;?༎ຶД༎ຶ`)



omfG I'm SO LATE! uuu omg can't believe it thank you so much for indulging me hngggg don't 자기야 me you fooool <333 *blushes heavily*

yes um I'm planning to get both games end of this month! I'll play nameless first then and let you know! tho I'll probably end up forcing you to buy it so that I'll have someone to share my misery with ufufufuf

based on your art I'd sayy, you're in your early twenties! there's a certain sort of calm and melancholy in your art, but the youthfulness is there too.





Spoiler: 2nd






Yonkorin said:


> Workspace update!
> I think I'm going to remove that Overdose poster because... I don't want that teenager room vibe in my room lmao those posters were all gifts tho how could I refuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wip on screen - I'm artblocked //CRIES
> My desk is considerably small compared to other artists' but I'm fine... I have a low table for my Macbook actually



ok but can I just STEAL YOUR WHOLE ROOM! ughh your room matches your art style to a T. I love everything in it! also thank you for sharing this pic, I've been struggling to find a good desk for my room but I never thought something like this could work too! very interesting ^^





Spoiler: 3rd






Yonkorin said:


> dies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> << the type that doesnt post selcas online but draws their outfits instead  ootd



yonnn omg pls you pretty, I need to see a real (full body ) selca of you in this radical outfit!! pretty pls pls plss


----------



## vogelbiene

aaah, I cannot believe I haven't checked out your art sooner...! it's so beautiful, and so very, very amazing. I'm gobsmacked quq all your art has so much beauty and this sort of dreamy, mystical feel to it! one could only aspire to be like you.
I cannot wait to see more from you!! I love scanning over your pieces quq


----------



## Squidward

vogelbiene said:


> aaah, I cannot believe I haven't checked out your art sooner...! it's so beautiful, and so very, very amazing. I'm gobsmacked quq all your art has so much beauty and this sort of dreamy, mystical feel to it! one could only aspire to be like you.
> I cannot wait to see more from you!! I love scanning over your pieces quq



Same! Just saw it today and it's amazing!!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Poof


----------



## Jeonggwa

vvv


----------



## Pokemanz

your 'practice' painting is my 'lmao in ur dreams kid' painting its so good ughhh
also that freeb ;u; i love multicolor lineart!! plus that pose is so cute


----------



## Sholee

OOOO I love your art style!!


----------



## Jeonggwa

old


----------



## Jeonggwa

thanks


----------



## tae

a a a a aif you have / if you ever open up comms im gonna die. your art is so beautiful.


----------



## Bunnilla

OMG YONKO UR ART IS AMAZING 12/10 IGN. What device do you use? also the jint gift thing looks so adorable with the fire emblem chibis. *dies*

- - - Post Merge - - -

love watching speedpaints, will see urs later :3


----------



## jiny

ur art is so good kms

also http://toyhou.se/475105.hanuel- if u get the chance? so many favs not enough art orz


----------



## Nightmares

Aaah cool....I think the first version is my favourite :,D

--

http://sta.sh/21prv8kgpnm3?edit=1
http://sta.sh/0ncu0oz2g5g
http://sta.sh/21e3cydxobpm?edit=1
http://sta.sh/22210q26lwh8?edit=1

Thanks for considering! Anyone from the list is fine aha, tysm


----------



## Pokemanz

I like the first one better. I'm a sucker for sky backgrounds <33

Also refs...
http://toyhou.se/WulfNat/characters
Hopefully someone here interests you. I'd be honored to get some of your gorgeous art even if it was a stick figure hehe ouo


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Poof


----------



## Jint

YELLS I LOVE THE LATEST PIECE!! 
so soft and fluffy //// I think I like the first ver most www

I'm so glad that the mail arrived safely!! T__T hope you enjoy all the random junk I sent you ahaha ///
I'll be crouching near my mailbox waiting expectantly for your mail //coughs
and no worries I don't mind girly omg;; I like most girly things, it's just that... it doesn't really fit my style/personality rippp

and... I'll just quietly put my girl here for consideration... //rUNS​


----------



## ujenny

I prefer the first one, but both looks perfect ^^.
 my english is so bad..


----------



## Bunnilla

Oh I just realized the sketch thing rn! Um these are my characters x.x:  https://toyhou.se/ShayminSkies/characters


----------



## piichinu

http://toyhou.se/480173.hiyori


----------



## Jeonggwa

This post has been removed.


----------



## Bunnilla

Yonkorin said:


> Guys, it would help a lot if you would read the rules before you request. Chances are, if you popped up here for the first time and only dump a link without any comment whatsoever, I will skip you over lmao.
> And if you happened to get art from me before, a 'thank you' would be nice, don't take artists' work for granted.
> That being said, I asked for explicitly one single chara because it's supposed to be based on luck and estimation here --> i.e. pick a character you think I'd likely want to draw. Hint for next time in months: I like ikemen (lol) and nature themes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PU: Jint
> 
> Zen my love again because I didn't do him justice last time T 7 T
> Selfie 〆(・∀・＠)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left bottom corner prev is official art. Character belongs to Cheritz
> 
> Random question which music genre would you associate with my art?



k-pop XD


----------



## Jeonggwa

Pokemanz said:


> your 'practice' painting is my 'lmao in ur dreams kid' painting its so good ughhh
> also that freeb ;u; i love multicolor lineart!! plus that pose is so cute



no way _(꒪ཀ꒪」∠)_ the only thing I like about that painting is the hair uGH but it was good practice 
muchas graciasss


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Poof


----------



## Jeonggwa

taesaek said:


> a a a a aif you have / if you ever open up comms im gonna die. your art is so beautiful.


I usually open up (rlc) comms during Christmas season! As for tbt... I'm only looking for wishlist collectibles right now ^^;;;;;
thanks so much!


----------



## Jeonggwa

This post has been removed.


----------



## piichinu

i associate r art with nightcore i think .

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yonkorin said:


> Guys, it would help a lot if you would read the rules before you request. Chances are, if you popped up here for the first time and only dump a link without any comment whatsoever, I will skip you over lmao.



haha, assuming this was directed at me... i have posted on other threads of yours so i thought it was okay for me to post! and apologies for not understanding that "common courtesy" meant adding a comment to my post, as it is something subjective to me! (example i prefer when people do not post comments with their references so its easier for me to find links, haha). but anyway im sorry if i upset you >_< hehe no hard feelings >_~.

- - - Post Merge - - -

beautiful art as always


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

In with what Hiyori said if it was because of me I am terribly sorry Yon /O\ ;; I would still love to chat more with you regardless again gomen if it was because of me D:


----------



## Chicha

Yonkorin said:


> I have no patience for full illustrations atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two versions because I couldn't decide /O\ which one do you prefer?



Ahhhhh I love your art *___* I think the first one is better because it has more contrast and brings out her hair color against the blue. The second one is lovely as well! And to answer your second question, I'll have to agree with K-Pop as well. Instrumental music also works, idk I think instrumentals that have a serene but beautiful sound really fit with your art. ;v;

Anyway, keep up the wonderful work!


----------



## Jint

Yonkorin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, it would help a lot if you would read the rules before you request. Chances are, if you popped up here for the first time and only dump a link without any comment whatsoever, I will skip you over lmao.
> And if you happened to get art from me before, a 'thank you' would be nice, don't take artists' work for granted.
> That being said, I asked for explicitly one single chara because it's supposed to be based on luck and estimation here --> i.e. pick a character you think I'd likely want to draw. Hint for next time in months: I like ikemen (lol) and nature themes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PU: Jint
> 
> Zen my love again because I didn't do him justice last time T 7 T
> Selfie 〆(・∀・＠)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left bottom corner prev is official art. Character belongs to Cheritz
> 
> Random question which music genre would you associate with my art?



sCREAM SHE'S SO PRETTY IN YOUR STLYE YON!! ;____; thank you so sos sosooo m uch!!! dokidokii
and gently caresses zen omg ikemenn////

hmmm I think if I were to associate your art with some sort of music... it'd probably be something like this www
I'm thinking something piano + xylophone, but more soft and heart warming?? cries I don't know the proper vocab to use rip​


----------



## derezzed

Yonkorin said:


> I have no patience for full illustrations atm
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two versions because I couldn't decide /O\ which one do you prefer?



oof. such gorgeous work. it's literally heavenly.
Plus all the background elements are so well-done. I'm dead!
You also draw such flawless, beautiful hair!! You + drawing long hair is one of my favorite things at this point. 
I love the quality of the clouds surrounding her too, and the blue flowers on top of her head is such a lovely touch :-]



Yonkorin said:


> ALSO
> I GOT MAIL FROM JINTNYANNNNN
> I LOVE JINT ART
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> @Jint I hope you'll like what I sent to you once it arrives, I have to warn you it's going to be fairly girly (yes even the sweets) pls don't kill me I COULDN'T HELP IT--//PUNCHED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (click for better view)



and wow Jint sent so much stuff!! SHE'S SUCH A NICE SOUL.


----------



## Seroja

Spoiler: yonnnn






Yonkorin said:


> _-snip-_



//rushes to dl snapchat just to stalk youu

ah yes, your art drips with melancholy, I certainly do feel it which is why I'm in love with your art so so muchhh <33 imo I don't see your art as cute at all, more like, dainty? kind of fragile, delicate. girlish, pretty, soft (I'm listing out all the adjectives that I associate with your art uuu) I just don't see them as cute, or maybe I'm strange lmao.

as for the kind of music... now then, more than music, I associate your art with sounds of nature. like silence with a layer of natural sound. I don't know how to describe it well, but something that's serene, and calming and a bit lonely, if you think about it. maybe the pelting of rain against a window, or the sound of rustling leaves, blown by a breeze- something like that. and bell chimes! those hanging wind chimes, I love the sound of rattling wind chimes ahh :>


----------



## Jeonggwa

This post has been removed.


----------



## Bunnilla

omg the fanart looks amazing as always like every. single. piece. of. art. you. make. O-O ^^


----------



## Pokemanz

AAAAA that looks awesome! I don't play MM myself but I have some friends who are playing it and they talk about it all the time about the chats and the drama and everything. I thought about downloading it but my phone doesn't have enough space ;A;


----------



## Jeonggwa

hiyori said:


> i associate r art with nightcore i think .
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> haha, assuming this was directed at me... i have posted on other threads of yours so i thought it was okay for me to post! and apologies for not understanding that "common courtesy" meant adding a comment to my post, as it is something subjective to me! (example i prefer when people do not post comments with their references so its easier for me to find links, haha). but anyway im sorry if i upset you >_< hehe no hard feelings >_~.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> beautiful art as always



Hi!!
I had to enforce stricter rules this time because a person was lowkey rude and still had the audacity to request for more. It's nothing personal and I hope you understand! 
Thank you for clearing this up ^_^ I hope that didn't scare you off from posting here again!


----------



## Bunnilla

Pokemanz said:


> AAAAA that looks awesome! I don't play MM myself but I have some friends who are playing it and they talk about it all the time about the chats and the drama and everything. I thought about downloading it but my phone doesn't have enough space ;A;



omg same have no space and a friend who reccomends it


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> ...hype
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sparkle level is unreal FSDFGJKSDS
> I'm having anxiety attacks again, I think I give up having an account for art and socializing on twitter entirely
> Twitter is getting very popular for artists but I... keep running away after I just reactivated and looked at the many people tweeting on my TL
> I always post when I feel it's not busy there and when suddenly new tweets pop up I AM SWEATIN
> I don't have many friends and due to my behavior this will not change. sobs. Enough negativity--- I'm grateful for every single like and I want to thank you all for supporting me m(__ __)m
> 
> ...on second thought, my fanart makes me cringe
> I dedicate this to all my korean friends irl out there lololol I don't even play MM since 2 months
> I have no original ideas right now so bear with me and my low quality fanarts
> THANK YOU
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ahh thank you! ;ㅁ;
> I've paid so much for otome games lately I have to get a part time job or make new fan merch asap ONLY TO BUY MORE GAMES go get your man!! lol



ooo i saw this earlier and i love it!!!


----------



## Jeonggwa

Sirena said:


> Ahhhhh I love your art *___* I think the first one is better because it has more contrast and brings out her hair color against the blue. The second one is lovely as well! And to answer your second question, I'll have to agree with K-Pop as well. Instrumental music also works, idk I think instrumentals that have a serene but beautiful sound really fit with your art. ;v;
> 
> Anyway, keep up the wonderful work!



Thanks for the feedback ; ㅁ ; It appears the majority voted for no 1!! tbh I feel the same way but I wasn't so sure about the contrast between the cloudy dress and the background-- I didn't want it to look like a floating ghost torso LOLLL

Tyty!  I enjoy listening to those music genres so I'm really happy it reflects in my drawings


----------



## Chicha

Yonkorin said:


> Thanks for the feedback ; ㅁ ; It appears the majority voted for no 1!! tbh I feel the same way but I wasn't so sure about the contrast between the cloudy dress and the background-- I didn't want it to look like a floating ghost torso LOLLL
> 
> Tyty!  I enjoy listening to those music genres so I'm really happy it reflects in my drawings



Aw of course!! ;v; Your art's so lovely and nah, I didn't get that impression at all with the floaty-ness XD Instrumentals are so peaceful and nice. Can't wait to see more of your work! ;v;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Poof


----------



## Nightmares

Yonkorin said:


> ...hype
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sparkle level is unreal FSDFGJKSDS
> I'm having anxiety attacks again, I think I give up having an account for art and socializing on twitter entirely
> Twitter is getting very popular for artists but I... keep running away after I just reactivated and looked at the many people tweeting on my TL
> I always post when I feel it's not busy there and when suddenly new tweets pop up I AM SWEATIN
> I don't have many friends and due to my behavior this will not change. sobs. Enough negativity--- I'm grateful for every single like and I want to thank you all for supporting me m(__ __)m
> 
> ...on second thought, my fanart makes me cringe
> I dedicate this to all my korean friends irl out there lololol I don't even play MM since 2 months
> I have no original ideas right now so bear with me and my low quality fanarts
> THANK YOU
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ahh thank you! ;ㅁ;
> I've paid so much for otome games lately I have to get a part time job or make new fan merch asap ONLY TO BUY MORE GAMES go get your man!! lol



Omg I got into MM a couple weeks ago and now I'm obsessed....so nice to see you drawing fanart eee 
I heard it won't be free anymore or something?? O-o
Only your art can save uuuuuussss


----------



## Jeonggwa

Thanks


----------



## Bunnilla

*What genre (in literature this time) would you associate with my art?* I think your art is associated with fantasy, all the dreamy colors and your art style just brings them to life. Very beautiful and serene, like a delicate fairytale.


----------



## Nightmares

Question: What genre (in literature this time) would you associate with my art?

Fantasy and romance, I think ^~^


----------



## himeki

AAA YOURE DOING THE FOOD ZINE?? aaaaa so many of the artists i like are doing it so i think ill have to get it ~~~


----------



## Jeonggwa

Thanks~


----------



## himeki

aaaa jumin looks great!! i love the way you color~

and hmm, based on your art I think you'd be kind and quite mature~


----------



## Bunnilla

Ahh your latest one gives off a calm and subtle look >.<

*What personality do you think I have based on my art?* Your personality I would say is vivid and sweet, with a hint of calm. Your drawings always give off a sense of calmness, idk why lol Also your emotion can be happy, and then mad in one second.


----------



## Jint

The Sakura boy is V right ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
And omg your name is so pretty in those characters///// not sure if it's similar meaning in Chinese than in Korean tho //rolls 

hmm personality from art... I think probably someone who's kind hearted and caring, but constantly somewhat sad and worries a lot about different things? Since most of the art you do the characters aren't smiling (and like Seroja mentioned, it does have a tinge of melancholy in it), but there's also bright colours in the nature elements so-- aaaaa this is hard to describe ahaha ha 
​


----------



## Nightmares

What personality do you think I have based on my art?

I feel you have a friendly and caring personality, and that you're quite quiet too. I feel you worry over certain things too much, and don't have enough confidence in yourself.


----------



## Chicha

Yonkorin said:


> *Question:* What genre (in _literature_ this time) would you associate with my art?
> Thanks for viewing ; A;



I think classics & fairy tales suits your art! Your art looks like it would belong so well in a children's storybook. I think it's the way you art gives out a delicate vibe with all the soft colors. :3 I also get a young adult fantasy vibe as well, especially when you draw your characters with a serious expression. They look like they can be on a YA cover. 



> Just answer the following question: What personality do you think I have based on my art?



Judging from your posts, I get a shy and mature vibe from you. I get the impression you're a very calm person as well. I think I remember you mentioning at some point you don't keep up with social media much when it comes to your art. I've seen several great artists become inactive because they don't feel like their art is worth sharing. Don't be afraid to branch out. It can feel really intimidating but interacting with others can help you come up with new ideas and challenge yourself. You don't have be active on social media all the time, maybe once a week to get a feel of things? ;v;

Anyway, thanks for this opportunity! Gonna follow your twitter. <3


----------



## Seroja

Yonkorin said:


> -snip-



that jumin fanart *w*  _-heavy breathing-_

hmmm I have no idea what kind of lit genre... hmm most probably slice of life? is that even a genre lolol. and 2nd question, I think I've answered before, or maybe I'm imagining things. hurmmm, introverted, shy, sentimental, soft-spoken, a bit awkward (idk why), and graceful.

edit: ohh btw lol I just read chapter 3 of liar and it was so suspenseful for me. I was so scared that Itaru or Sotaro was the kidnapper ;A; then I remembered you mentioning Voltage got rid of the uglier ones first and I was like, phew--


----------



## Jeonggwa

—-


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> color study kinda thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like how it turned out and only focused on color choices +__+ dead
> 
> AH RIGHT I WILL ANNOUNCE THE FREEBIE WINNER SOON GIMME A SEC
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats EvviePB!
> Post your references here or pm, whatever ^p^)/
> 
> 
> 
> ye I happen to be mutuals with one of the guest artists + organizers and saw their promotions on my dashboard so I gave it a shot (•◡•)
> I am very glad to be a contributing artist for it! Thanks for the support nyaa



AAAAHHH ITS RUSSIAN YURI!!! you drew him so well omfg??
and ahhh im excited for it now! 

also omfggg aaaaaa DDD
could you do my sona?~
http://toyhou.se/588917.ev


----------



## Nightmares

Yonkorin said:


> color study kinda thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like how it turned out and only focused on color choices +__+ dead
> 
> AH RIGHT I WILL ANNOUNCE THE FREEBIE WINNER SOON GIMME A SEC
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats EvviePB!
> Post your references here or pm, whatever ^p^)/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> haha how's the playthrough with Jumin coming along? or zen's?
> and thank you! blush
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> tyty >_< wah
> I have been playing games instead of drawing these days.. _slap me_
> It's still free but cheaters - those who change their time settings in order not to miss chatrooms and farmed hourglasses - will be perma-banned ^^;
> I don't know what else is new since I don't play MM anymore, cheritz updates their tumblr frequently if you want to know more
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ye I happen to be mutuals with one of the guest artists + organizers and saw their promotions on my dashboard so I gave it a shot (•◡•)
> I am very glad to be a contributing artist for it! Thanks for the support nyaa



Ohh ok, that's good! I think it's the max speed that won't be free anymore  _*wipes sweat*_ Thanks aha
And ahah oh well, games are fun xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Poof


----------



## Jeonggwa

- -


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> scrap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inktober-ish thing......
> @EvviePB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please use with credit


///YELLS
THANK YOU THIS LOOKS AMAZING??? im dead this made my day tHANK U Y O N!! also do you mind if i add color to it? im not gonna post it or anything, its just really good to use as a ref ^^
and that piece looks awesome!  your hair coloring is so nice *o*


----------



## Jeonggwa

- - -


----------



## Bunnilla

EvviePB said:


> ///YELLS
> THANK YOU THIS LOOKS AMAZING??? im dead this made my day tHANK U Y O N!! also do you mind if i add color to it? im not gonna post it or anything, its just really good to use as a ref ^^
> and that piece looks awesome!  your hair coloring is so nice *o*



oh wow evs it turned out great! yon made it fit your oc's personality perfect ^^


----------



## Keitara

how come i have never posted in this sacred gallery omg;;
perf art here yo!! i'm super jelly of your skills T v T
the way you paint is just sooo hnnnnnnnnnnnnn~g and such pretty compositions and your marvelous color choices and the awesome poses and such pretty faces and these beautiful flowers @-@
AND HAWT GUYS
i dont even know which i should pick as my favorite... they're all too perfect?? if i had to force myself, it would be "aqua". all those beautiful blue greyish hues and ahh!! it's just so magical<3
do you do speedpaints or progress shots perhaps?;v;


----------



## Jeonggwa

thanks~


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> Eek I'm not proud of the face and brush strokes I made ;H;
> OLD ART OLD ART OLD ART
> click for full view but you have been warned it does not meet my current standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: explanation
> 
> 
> 
> it was part of a telephone meme which unfortunately had been dropped. Drew it back in May.
> 
> *Honorable mention to noizora* for her stunning artwork and perfect replication while being true to her unique style! She's the only one who has submitted a piece, the chain was interrupted afterwards with several delays and broken promises.
> I understand that _some_ tbt artists could have troubles with anatomy so it was probably more a chore than fun for the persons concerned;;;
> I don't know if I'm allowed to post her art so I leave it to her.
> 
> 
> 
> I've planned to do a raffle for OC designs or other prizes (subject to change) soon. I won't unveil any information until I have finished the preparations - which will probably be in December at the earliest. If you wanna double or triple your chances to win, now's your chance to follow my social media accounts because only existing followers would count. aha.
> Of course there is still a small chance for non-followers to win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I uploaded an old video. Original video is 20min long and I cut it down to half. Replaced bgm too. Please note, it's my old style - I don't use black lineart for colored works anymore and my coloring has changed significantly since then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> jumin is bae
> well yes, Slice of Life is a category? aha,, thank you for sharing your thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: otogemu talk
> 
> 
> 
> Itaru Itaru... I'm worried he's a jerk much worse than the previous doods behind his kind facade. Voltage pls. Do not use the cliche of nice in appearance only/fake personality
> BUT SINCE HE COLLECTS CUTE MASCOTS TOO IT CANT BE
> I lost progress due to a cool point check. //grunts
> I wanna kick out ossan author from the game but he's still no liar yet. I am not interested in old men pls
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Kairi!
> LOL go quench ur fujoshi thirst
> it's okeee you can return to play MM whenever you feel like it, I think most of you could not avoid spoilers anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aw poor Zenny........wwwww



ahh um ;; i actually am still working on mine, and I tried to message noizora about it but her inbox was full ;; ill just scrap my part tho ;;
aNYWAY
That's amazing ahhhhh!! the flowers are so pretty~
and ooh, I'll watch the speedpaint later!


----------



## Jeonggwa

This post has been removed.


----------



## Nightmares

Aaaah, I love the way you colour.....;;


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> nothing new but anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how to: add blotches to eye
> line on same layer to blend well
> 
> 
> 
> めめめめめめめ
> 
> #デジ絵作業環境
> digital #myartspace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eeeee
> it's been several months now ;o;;; I haven't seen noizora around for a while :S
> Thanks for watching



im sorryyyy ;;
also the sunmoon art is lovely! the way you shaded the hair and dress is so pretty


----------



## Jeonggwa

thank


----------



## Abbaba

Your art is sooo SO amazing! I wish you would take requests or commissions, I would buy every piece of your art, I would sell my soul to you if you made me something. 
That's not a hint by the way, if that's what you were thinking, your art is just so good! ^^


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> Since there is hardly any internet I've been drawing intensely l..ol _no distraction_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss drawing OCs hnnnnng
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> No worries!
> Thank you Evvie!! ;Q;
> I WANT POKEMON SUN MOON I pre-ordered both because I have trouble picking



oOOOOOOOOO THAT PIECE IS SO PRETTY !  i always struggle drawing pokemon haha
YES SO DO IIIII and i would buy both but i spent all my money on merch and a jacket lmAO plus i prefer digital copies so ill probably get the digital download on the night of release hehe


----------



## Jeonggwa

Thank


----------



## Bunnilla

omg both drawings are amazing! so pretty o-o the vibrant colors and everything


----------



## Jeonggwa

EvviePB said:


> oOOOOOOOOO THAT PIECE IS SO PRETTY !  i always struggle drawing pokemon haha
> YES SO DO IIIII and i would buy both but i spent all my money on merch and a jacket lmAO plus i prefer digital copies so ill probably get the digital download on the night of release hehe



SAAAAME I don't know how I drew the Pokemon this time????
Tyty!!
To think that I'd meet someone who prefers digital copies :O downloading time+lack of memory space are things I dislike about it 
although I purchased a new SD card earlier.. I usually end up reselling my used games when I have no use for them anymore cackles
the only games I kept so far are addicting games such as pkm, fire emblem and splatoon


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> Drawing despite feeling feverish...! i RETURN HOME AND GET SICK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cri I wanted to draw something cool this Halloween but my head's spinning ah..........
> so have a sketchy doodle
> Everybody have fun tomorrow!!  /meanwhile eats sweets intended for the children who won't come anyway cuz they r scared of me
> I'll only draw boys until I'm getting bored ^__^ falls into bed gn8


OOOH THAT LOOKS REALLY NICE! the greys and slight hues of blue work really well! your art always seems to glow haha



Yonkorin said:


> SAAAAME I don't know how I drew the Pokemon this time????
> Tyty!!
> To think that I'd meet someone who prefers digital copies :O downloading time+lack of memory space are things I dislike about it
> although I purchased a new SD card earlier.. I usually end up reselling my used games when I have no use for them anymore cackles
> the only games I kept so far are addicting games such as pkm, fire emblem and splatoon


I TRIED DRAWING ROWLET ONCE
NEVER AGAIN
aaaa yes loads of people prefer physical copies, but I have a really bad habit of losing game cards orz ... ehhh downloading time can be annoying but for me I just leave it on overnight haha. I have a 64GB sd card on mine, since I have a lot of stuff on my 3ds lol... tHE BLOCKS SYSTEM IS REALLY ANNOYING THOUGH, I ALWAYS HAVE TO USE CONVERTERS SMH NINTENDO JUST USE NORMAL SYSTEMS
i never actually resell games tbh, because i think i might end up wanting to come back to it later on haha. 
FIRE EMBLEM TAKES UP SO MUCH SPACE ON MY SD CARD SINCE I HAVE AWAKENING + 2 FATES ROUTES LMAO


----------



## Chicha

Yonkorin said:


> Since there is hardly any internet I've been drawing intensely l..ol _no distraction_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss drawing OCs hnnnnng



Ahhh, she's gorgeous!! I really like how you drew the Pokemon, super adorable! Which one are you getting btw? I'm going for Moon.


----------



## Nightmares

I don't think I've seen black and white work from you before, looks super cool


----------



## Keitara

Yonkorin said:


> nothing new but anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how to: add blotches to eye
> line on same layer to blend well
> 
> 
> 
> めめめめめめめ
> 
> #デジ絵作業環境
> digital #myartspace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! what sacred o m g
> ahhh thank you!  I still think have waay to go regarding painting TT I have been obsessed with perfect clean art for too long it hurts
> you are making me blush DOKIS don't mind the dumb file names screams
> And I have a semi-dead youtube channel yes! Yonee is my name there ;--;; thank you for checking out my thread!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> eeeee
> it's been several months now ;o;;; I haven't seen noizora around for a while :S
> Thanks for watching





Yonkorin said:


> Since there is hardly any internet I've been drawing intensely l..ol _no distraction_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss drawing OCs hnnnnng
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> No worries!
> Thank you Evvie!! ;Q;
> I WANT POKEMON SUN MOON I pre-ordered both because I have trouble picking



ITS SACRED;;
omg I know exactly how you feel! I'm stupidly obsessed with trying to make my art as clean as possible, but in the end I'm usually never 100% satisfied with the result T v T it's frustrating haha
how should i say... when i look at other people's art, i don't mind it at all when something doesn't look perfect, i don't even notice it usually, but when it comes to my own art i'm super picky;;
i've also checked your youtube and found your speedpaints really nice<33 left a sub haha (also in hope you will revive your channel ufufu)
also thank you for the eye tutorial! I'm always struggling with how to color eyes haha, i haven't been able to find a way i like yet;;
your new pokemon artsu looks really beautiful as well!! *v*
d-do you maybe have any tips on drawing leaves/bushes and flowers?? i think you draw them in a really pretty way ^^
your halloween doodle looks really cool as well :')) i love the lighting!


----------



## Jeonggwa

Birb


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> WELLLLL
> I wanted to hoard art before I dump doodles en masse because we are almost at 30 pages now omg;; ya kno I delete 80% of my posts on social media since I'm a hermit crab but I can't do that on forums l-lol
> but!! To mark the preorder start of the *Mystic Messenger Let's Eat! zine*, a fan illustration book/zine, I am here to promote a little ^//q//^
> Check it out! http://mmfoodzine.tictail.com/
> 
> Preview:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /whispers everybodeh come talk to me on twitter! I'm tweeting with the obvious initial Y @f4talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> experimental
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thank you aaaa
> coloring is fun
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> THANK
> I like the shinyee
> 
> ROWLET IS BASICALLY
> SQUISHY ROUND BIRB WITH LEAVES
> I download on standby and do my work before I return to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg yeahh I have the urge to play a few old games but I could go to the local library and borrow them from there :^)
> Don't tell me DIDNT YOU GET A PHYSICAL COPY OF THE FATES SPECIAL EDITION?!? I wanna build... a Leo shrine...in my closet...


:O preorders are up??  //considers risking customs hell LOL

shiny is gOOd

YEAH BUT LIKE YOU HAVE TO MAKE THE SQUISHY BIRB LOOK DECENT LMAO
oh your library has games?  thats really cool !
ahhhhh no i didnt :C i actually had a preorder secured right from the start, but GAME lost it in their shipping line and it never reached me ;;
SAME LMAO


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> WELLLLL
> I wanted to hoard art before I dump doodles en masse because we are almost at 30 pages now omg;; ya kno I delete 80% of my posts on social media since I'm a hermit crab but I can't do that on forums l-lol
> but!! To mark the preorder start of the *Mystic Messenger Let's Eat! zine*, a fan illustration book/zine, I am here to promote a little ^//q//^
> Check it out! http://mmfoodzine.tictail.com/
> 
> Preview:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /whispers everybodeh come talk to me on twitter! I'm tweeting with the obvious initial Y @f4talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> experimental
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thank you aaaa
> coloring is fun
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> THANK
> I like the shinyee
> 
> ROWLET IS BASICALLY
> SQUISHY ROUND BIRB WITH LEAVES
> I download on standby and do my work before I return to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg yeahh I have the urge to play a few old games but I could go to the local library and borrow them from there :^)
> Don't tell me DIDNT YOU GET A PHYSICAL COPY OF THE FATES SPECIAL EDITION?!? I wanna build... a Leo shrine...in my closet...


:O preorders are up??  //considers risking customs hell LOL

shiny is gOOd

YEAH BUT LIKE YOU HAVE TO MAKE THE SQUISHY BIRB LOOK DECENT LMAO
oh your library has games?  thats really cool !
ahhhhh no i didnt :C i actually had a preorder secured right from the start, but GAME lost it in their shipping line and it never reached me ;;
SAME LMAO


----------



## Jeonggwa

This post has been removed.


----------



## Abbaba

I just realised I always come here to look at your art, well whenever you post! (I stalk you)
I just can't get over how amazing it is!

And yes, you can have my soul.


----------



## DandyLikeCandy

your art is really amazing


----------



## Keitara

Yonkorin said:


> WELLLLL
> I wanted to hoard art before I dump doodles en masse because we are almost at 30 pages now omg;; ya kno I delete 80% of my posts on social media since I'm a hermit crab but I can't do that on forums l-lol
> but!! To mark the preorder start of the *Mystic Messenger Let's Eat! zine*, a fan illustration book/zine, I am here to promote a little ^//q//^
> Check it out! http://mmfoodzine.tictail.com/
> 
> Preview:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /whispers everybodeh come talk to me on twitter! I'm tweeting with the obvious initial Y @f4talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> experimental
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thank you aaaa
> coloring is fun
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> THANK
> I like the shinyee
> 
> ROWLET IS BASICALLY
> SQUISHY ROUND BIRB WITH LEAVES
> I download on standby and do my work before I return to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg yeahh I have the urge to play a few old games but I could go to the local library and borrow them from there :^)
> Don't tell me DIDNT YOU GET A PHYSICAL COPY OF THE FATES SPECIAL EDITION?!? I wanna build... a Leo shrine...in my closet...





Yonkorin said:


> _Questions which determine the future of a possible raffle:_
> 1) Would you be more interested in *adoptables* or *free sketches*?
> - if you answered *adoptables*, what kind of designs would you like to see? Cute, cool, fantasy designs like in RPGs, dark, feminine, or street fashion?
> 2) chibi or normal proportions?
> 3) and most importantly, would you be interested in participating in the raffle _at all_?
> The raffle system would be posting on a thread for tickets + more chances by doing certain tasks
> I don't want to waste my time tho so if you think it's a hassle then I wouldn't bother ｡：ﾟﾟ(?∀｀)･｡ since there is going to be a freebie thread with a grand lineup of artists soon it doesnt matter hehh
> 
> /drops these rkgk which I all did today and runs away in tears
> ゜・（／。＼）・゜
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ﾉｎ｀*)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: felt like coloring with dark shades
> 
> 
> 
> （；へ：）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> IIIII'm going for both
> probably starting off with Moon! ) I'm bad at making decisions
> same with youkai watch hhh hh
> and thank you!! ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> drawing in b&w is a good way to practice, I'd recommend it c: thank you! ><


I ordered the zine bundle<33 cant get enough orz
OMG THE BLUE PIECE LOOKS AMAZING!!! AAA I LOVE ALL THE SHADES AND THE COMPOSITION IT'S SOOO PRETTY AND ENCHANTING QAQ;;
victor looks super incredible too *v*
and to answer your questions: i'd be super interested in a raffle, no matter what you'd be offering<33 we need all the yon art we can get LOL
well if it's going to be adopts, I'd prefer rpg & fantasy theme, or just hawt cool boys.. or traditional/historical themed :'))


----------



## Nightmares

Just wanna say that the rain one looks awesome ^^ haha


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> _Questions which determine the future of a possible raffle:_
> 1) Would you be more interested in *adoptables* or *free sketches*?
> - if you answered *adoptables*, what kind of designs would you like to see? Cute, cool, fantasy designs like in RPGs, dark, feminine, or street fashion?
> 2) chibi or normal proportions?
> 3) and most importantly, would you be interested in participating in the raffle _at all_?
> The raffle system would be posting on a thread for tickets + more chances by doing certain tasks
> I don't want to waste my time tho so if you think it's a hassle then I wouldn't bother ｡：ﾟﾟ(?∀｀)･｡ since there is going to be a freebie thread with a grand lineup of artists soon it doesnt matter hehh
> 
> /drops these rkgk which I all did today and runs away in tears
> ゜・（／。＼）・゜
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ﾉｎ｀*)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: felt like coloring with dark shades
> 
> 
> 
> （；へ：）


VICTOR!!!!!!! YOU DRAW VICTOR SO WELL TEACH ME F UC K ALKSDHAKJSGDASKHDAKD
alsooo
1) i think i prefer sketches!
2) i tend to prefer normal proportians ^^
3)yES


----------



## Jint

cries as I touch ur roses and viktor..... the way you color things is always so pleasing to the eye yon ;____;
I saw the mmfoodzine being promoted on tumblr earlier and uuuuu so tempted but my wallet is dead //cry

to answer your questions I'm up to do anything for yon art!!! \\\ (^ q ^) ///
I don't have a preference for sketches or adopts, but if adopt I like casual and fantasy themes o wo)b
aND CRAWLS TOWARDS U AT THE SPEED OF LIGHT DONT SAY THAT YON;;;; we might be doing a freeb thread but im sure everyone wants yon art too \o/


​


----------



## Jeonggwa

Done


----------



## Nightmares

......woAH 

I think that's one of my favourite pieces of yours! I love water...y....ones ;; 
for some reason your art kinda reminds me of Yuumei?? Idk lmao


----------



## Jeonggwa

Nightmares said:


> ......woAH
> 
> I think that's one of my favourite pieces of yours! I love water...y....ones ;;
> for some reason your art kinda reminds me of Yuumei?? Idk lmao



Oh okei that's interesting haha! I don't count her as my inspiration as I hardly spend time checking deviant artists but if you say so! Few of the artists I admire are Rella and ASK who happen to be Chinese artists-
I guess I should use less fringe and try to color softly-- is that it? Ww
Thank you~~


----------



## Chicha

Wow, your most recent one is stunning!!  I followed your Twitter and just wanted to say I love the greenhouse art!! As always, keep up the wonderful work.


----------



## CaliNewLeaf

Amazing can I ask you what you use to draw them


----------



## derezzed

Looking at your artwork always makes me feel like I'm in the middle of a huge flood of complex designs and incredible details and amazing colors!! I feel so overwhelmed in the best way, haha.

And GOD I just really love these [two] [pieces]. 
I'm always a sucker for drippy effects, and the drips in the first work look amazing! I like how they get more smudged as your eyes travel down and the water circles (idk what else to call them lol) in the foreground are such a nice touch... AND I've got to mention the flowers too because you're pretty much the _detail master_.
As for the fish piece, I like how it has a clear sense of direction! The water wonderfully frames the girl in the middle and YOU DID SUCH AN ASTOUNDING JOB WITH THE FISH ;-; Each one looks different and it's especially clear here how much effort you put into every inch of your work.
You always come out with such stunning art, Yon! :-o


----------



## Jeonggwa

bye


----------



## Jeonggwa

done


----------



## Jeonggwa

This post has been removed.


----------



## Bunnilla

OMG YON ALL YOUR ARTWORK IS FABULOUS like omg the details i'm dying


----------



## Jeonggwa

derezzed said:


> Looking at your artwork always makes me feel like I'm in the middle of a huge flood of complex designs and incredible details and amazing colors!! I feel so overwhelmed in the best way, haha.
> 
> And GOD I just really love these [two] [pieces].
> I'm always a sucker for drippy effects, and the drips in the first work look amazing! I like how they get more smudged as your eyes travel down and the water circles (idk what else to call them lol) in the foreground are such a nice touch... AND I've got to mention the flowers too because you're pretty much the _detail master_.
> As for the fish piece, I like how it has a clear sense of direction! The water wonderfully frames the girl in the middle and YOU DID SUCH AN ASTOUNDING JOB WITH THE FISH ;-; Each one looks different and it's especially clear here how much effort you put into every inch of your work.
> You always come out with such stunning art, Yon! :-o



HNNNNG when I see that you posted on my thread I get excited because it's amazing how you notice details!!///
 I worked hard to make every fish look different though they'd usually swim with members of the same species wheeze;; Ahh thank you, that motivates me to work harder and inspires me to draw backgrounds TT _ TT
Again, thank you for taking your time to comment!


----------



## Seroja

//casually visits thread
//forcefully blown away


----------



## Nightmares

Hey Yonkorin, have you watched Your Name / Kimi No Na Wa? The artwork is super nice like yours, and it'd be awesome if you'd watched it and could draw some fanart haha ;; I was just wondering, I'm not asking for requests or anything aaah I'm sorry xD


----------



## pandapples

Yonkorin said:


> dA commission work 1/10 - so much work to do yeay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI commissions are secretly open
> I will increase the prices at the next batch, order before it's too late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freebie for pandapples



Omg i'm so sorry for seeing this late. She's so beautiful ;A; thank you so much!! I always love all the bg things you add to your pieces. Thank you again <3


----------



## Jeonggwa

squints


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> HEY GUYS DO YOU STILL REMEMBE R M E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked my butt off to buy my own Cintiq 22HD _(24HD too big for me)_ and add money to my vacation savings for Korea o^^o
> now waiting for my paycheck :'Dc
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: one of the commissions for Samansu!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> AYYYY BUNNILLA!!! (HOW DO I CALL YOU NOW?)
> THANKS!!
> late reply //rip
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> serojaaaa thank you for the holiday lights btw (^ q ^)/



HELLO YON I REMEMBER U LMAO
THOSE LOOK BEAUTIFUL!!!!! so much detail i die every time


----------



## Jeonggwa

Nightmares said:


> Hey Yonkorin, have you watched Your Name / Kimi No Na Wa? The artwork is super nice like yours, and it'd be awesome if you'd watched it and could draw some fanart haha ;; I was just wondering, I'm not asking for requests or anything aaah I'm sorry xD



weird... I think I did but I don't remember the storyline ww;;;
no problem! tbh I don't think I'm fond of the characters enough to draw fanart ; x ; but! I have to do merch for conventions soon.. . keep the suggestions rolling TT v TT
(BTS chibi set still on my to do list barfs)


----------



## Abbaba

Omg, yay! YOURE BACK! I'm happy you're here and I'm so glad you're back  (PLEASE DON'T EVER DO THAT AGAIN, IM DYING X.X)
And I also found this funny picture which is sort of true for me (Only I'm not an artist)


----------



## Samansu

Yonkorin said:


> HEY GUYS DO YOU STILL REMEMBE R M E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked my butt off to buy my own Cintiq 22HD _(24HD too big for me)_ and add money to my vacation savings for Korea o^^o
> now waiting for my paycheck :'Dc
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: one of the commissions for Samansu!!



Ah! look at my beautiful babies! ;~; Seriously thank you sooooo much again! I love it! It is truly the most beautiful piece of art I have ever gotten! TT~TT Goodness I wish I had the money to commission you even more, but perhaps some day in the future! <3 LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!! <3


----------



## Bunnilla

Yonkorin said:


> HEY GUYS DO YOU STILL REMEMBE R M E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked my butt off to buy my own Cintiq 22HD _(24HD too big for me)_ and add money to my vacation savings for Korea o^^o
> now waiting for my paycheck :'Dc
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: one of the commissions for Samansu!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> AYYYY BUNNILLA!!! (HOW DO I CALL YOU NOW?)
> THANKS!!
> late reply //rip
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> serojaaaa thank you for the holiday lights btw (^ q ^)/



1. That is amazing o-o
2. Shorten it to anything you want lol


----------



## Jeonggwa

Small update only as I am currently working on my own artbook + a yuri on ice fanbook aimed to go on sale Q1 2017.





(Black & white line is to prevent art theft)
I have sent my files to the printer for Rowlet & Moomin 1.5 inch wooden charms to sell at CW in Seoul ^ o ^ If you are interested in pre-ordering for $5 ea, or $8.50 for a set of two, kindly send a PM! All prices include shipping without tracking. +$3 for tracked orders
I will add a pearlescent paper card of our favorite grass starter to the first few buyers of Rowlet and a random postcard or bookmark to buyers of the set!!!
Orders will be shipped from Jan 15~Jan 25.
I tried to shade as minimalistic as possible because my usual style looks crap when printed on acryl or wood

Fanart for prints will be created once I'm done with all my tasks :')

*Promotion*
There's a raffle ongoing at the collaborative twitter acc @f4talk - basically P and me tweeting there, the other 2 are just breathing lol
RT the tweet I linked above for a chance to win a free request :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandapples said:


> Omg i'm so sorry for seeing this late. She's so beautiful ;A; thank you so much!! I always love all the bg things you add to your pieces. Thank you again <3



I fear that I overdid it with that one eeek
you're very welcome!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



himeki said:


> HELLO YON I REMEMBER U LMAO
> THOSE LOOK BEAUTIFUL!!!!! so much detail i die every time



AYYYYYYyyy
Thanks a lot >< i am maso for details & composition and it stops me from finishing more pieces
& dont die

- - - Post Merge - - -



Abbaba said:


> Omg, yay! YOURE BACK! I'm happy you're here and I'm so glad you're back  (PLEASE DON'T EVER DO THAT AGAIN, IM DYING X.X)
> And I also found this funny picture which is sort of true for me (Only I'm not an artist)



OOPS I DID IT AGAIN
jk it hasn't been so long (^ q ^)/
well yes I can relate
being able to criticize oneself is the foundation to improve


----------



## Jeonggwa




----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> Spoiler: 2016 in summary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was... not in my best shape in 2015 to put it vaguely, and I'm thankful for all the feedback given to me in 2016  ^^
> 
> Wish the December piece would be more detailed but all I drew before were chibis and commissions lmao
> 
> 
> A few months are missing because seriously I haven't drawn anything in those months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NieR fanart
> 
> I caught a cold just recently which adds to my drowsiness YELLS I HAD SO MANY PLANS FOR NEW YEAR'S
> so many things on my bucket list so little time
> 
> *! Questionary for con merch*
> What would you be most interested in for merchandise such as charms, stands, memo pads, posters, stickers?
> 
> Pokemon
> *Yuri on Ice
> *
> original - birds
> FFXV
> Overwatch
> Re:zero
> Love Live! Sunshine
> Haikyuu!! - my convention lineup is traditionally 90% HQ!! and that needs a change but it doesn't matter lolll I LOVE HAIKYUU FOREVER
> One-Punch Man (underappreciated gag series needs more love)
> suggest what you think is crazily popular among fans
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thank you thank you samansu bby<33
> Your OCs are adorable and I thank you for the opportunity to draw more short haired ladies ^//^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> bunbun
> bunny
> bun
> bu
> b


pls do yoi i would die esp if you did my boy phichit LOL

ANYWAY
THE ROWLET CHARM IS SO CUTE **** im tempted but i need to stop buying stuff aaaaAAAAA
AND THE NEW ART IS SO NICE i di e everytime


----------



## Jint

ooooo I'm 100% on Pokemon rn but I think overwatch and yoi would be popular!! 
then again different markets like different things weeps I rmb seeing tons of undertale and overwatch in london mcm but in hk cons it's mostly free to play games like LoL... rip
re:zero is defo popular O: print lots of rem lmao people are crazy for her for some reason wwww
​


----------



## Nightmares

Aah One Punch Man!! That's the only recent thing I'm interested in to be honest ;;


----------



## Jeonggwa

a a a


----------



## Oldcatlady

Your art is simply stunning as always TT-TT
I love how you put many details into every piece.


----------



## Keitara

aww Yon >w< I think the belltree museum community is like a little family actually ^^ no need to hold back!
I know what you mean by insecurity in your own art, I often feel that as well, especially on websites with huge competition like deviantart. But here in belltree, you dont have to worry ^_^ I'm sure everyone who passes by here is your admirer and fan, me included :'))

also that chibi headshot looks so adorable hnnnng!! I love all the blue shades in her hair :')) the other works look fantastic too aaaaaaa

and for merch!!! 

___yoi yoi yoi yoi yoi
yoi_______________yoi
yoi_____victuuri____yoi
yoi_______________yoi
___yoi yoi yoi yoi yoi


----------



## Stepheroo

iT IS ALL SO BEAUTIFULLL <333


----------



## Jeonggwa

sleepy


----------



## Keitara

Yonkorin said:


> dropped my idea of making a LINE sticker set featuring a friend and me. It's not interesting ;v; I'm the one being hit
> 
> an excuse to draw a full body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTENTION I didn't draw my face
> not gonna lie I look hideous lelel
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for your kind words!
> I would be a lot faster at drawing if I wasn't that meticulous orz my coloring style takes so much time orz
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> KEIII
> It's not about the competition but idk, the traffic? The more people could view my art the more insecure I get. I'm weird
> THANK U!! The blue shades are part of the character design ww. It was a raffle prize!
> 
> ALL I SEE IS YOI
> *+*your wish is my command*+* after I finish drawing a batch of commissions and the dakimakura ; )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thankies!!
> yOU'RE BEAUTIFUL



YON!!! you look??so??beautiful??and??pretty?? your fashion style and bag contents are so elegant too!!
my bag only has things like trash, water bottles from last month and my wallet . . .

don't say that you're weird!! It's okay if you don't want to show your artwork to the whole world! It doesnt matter if there are 1000 people or just 10 people looking at your art, I'm sure they all value and appreciate your work to 100% :'))

YES YES. Yoi took over my life mind soul body wallet and idk what else works as offerings xD
aaa i'm looking forward to it!! *-* please make it super sparkly glittery sparkle sparkle


----------



## Stepheroo

Keitara said:


> my bag only has things like trash, water bottles from last month and my wallet . . .



thisthisthis.

Your meet the artist is so classy, god, you're like an heiress let me put my coat down before you walk over any puddles please you precious little thing.

And I think those stickers are so cute! I haven't been on Line in awhile, but I find those stickers super cute!


----------



## Jeonggwa

........


----------



## esweeeny

Hi I'd love to order a head shot of Korra if you are still open! What would the price be?  I'd love for her to be winking like your example with the cute girl with blue hair


----------



## Jeonggwa

kei
i hope you see this

i miss u


----------



## Stepheroo

Yonkorin said:


> pffft no way TvT I'm 80% potato the rest is napa cabbage
> Thank you!!! I want to make a different LINE sticker set in the future, featuring nothing but birds to appeal to bird fans aha!



I don't even use LINE often but I'd buy your bird stickers lmao.

I mostly like goofy sticker sets that just showcase lots of diff emotions.


----------



## esweeeny

Yonkorin said:


> Replying now since I had to go to class earlier
> 
> 
> 
> KEI PLS,, I'm like an ugly alligator with makeup
> contrary to popular belief I do not wear moe anime otaku dream clothing - my friend linked me a pink hoodie with rabbit ears and paw gloves before and said 'I bet you'd like this' um no?
> I wear way too much black I've been trying to have more colors in my wardrobe lately 8')
> 
> wOW I also have lots of cash receipts in my school bag - if I drew my school bag that would have been a mess
> HUGS U thank u for your encouragement T///T
> 
> of course sparkly ehehe
> I've only been pumping out fanarts this year in preparation of cons *P*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> pffft no way TvT I'm 80% potato the rest is napa cabbage
> Thank you!!! I want to make a different LINE sticker set in the future, featuring nothing but birds to appeal to bird fans aha!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> This is a TBT exclusive offer only, $10 per chibi head shot!
> They are $15 everywhere else
> If you are interested, lmk your email address for the invoice



YESS PLEASEEE
my email is lizzswenson@gmail.com ; FOR PAYPAAAL 
will send it asap!


----------



## Keitara

Yonkorin said:


> Replying now since I had to go to class earlier
> 
> 
> 
> KEI PLS,, I'm like an ugly alligator with makeup
> contrary to popular belief I do not wear moe anime otaku dream clothing - my friend linked me a pink hoodie with rabbit ears and paw gloves before and said 'I bet you'd like this' um no?
> I wear way too much black I've been trying to have more colors in my wardrobe lately 8')
> 
> wOW I also have lots of cash receipts in my school bag - if I drew my school bag that would have been a mess
> HUGS U thank u for your encouragement T///T
> 
> of course sparkly ehehe
> I've only been pumping out fanarts this year in preparation of cons *P*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> pffft no way TvT I'm 80% potato the rest is napa cabbage
> Thank you!!! I want to make a different LINE sticker set in the future, featuring nothing but birds to appeal to bird fans aha!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> This is a TBT exclusive offer only, $10 per chibi head shot!
> They are $15 everywhere else
> If you are interested, lmk your email address for the invoice



aaa Yon!! The leo daki came out so nicely!! 
(I didnt really do anything tho)

but but but-- you look like a queen omg
oh I like black, it looks very elegant !^_^
well tbh I secretly crave princess-lolita like clothing . . . I don't like those "super extreme moe" clothing either, I like clothing that looks elegant and beautiful! With fine lace and delicate fabric,flower patterns, golden details... ( ? ▽ ` ) 
laugh at me but these shoes are SO beautiful imo
but i cant wear them with my titan feet T  v  T... I'm just going to stare at them






oh lol, I use the same bag for everything
^^ you're welcome dear!


----------



## Jeonggwa

goodbye.


----------



## Jeonggwa

fond memories


----------



## Nightmares

Yonkorin said:


> dropped my idea of making a LINE sticker set featuring a friend and me. It's not interesting ;v; I'm the one being hit
> 
> an excuse to draw a full body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTENTION I didn't draw my face
> not gonna lie I look hideous lelel
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for your kind words!
> I would be a lot faster at drawing if I wasn't that meticulous orz my coloring style takes so much time orz
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> KEIII
> It's not about the competition but idk, the traffic? The more people could view my art the more insecure I get. I'm weird
> THANK U!! The blue shades are part of the character design ww. It was a raffle prize!
> 
> ALL I SEE IS YOI
> *+*your wish is my command*+* after I finish drawing a batch of commissions and the dakimakura ; )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thankies!!
> yOU'RE BEAUTIFUL



I LOVE THAT DESIGN SO MUCH 

Hnnnnnnnn I'm so jealous T_______T

EDIT: WELL I MEAN OUTFIT I GUESS?? LMAO


----------



## derezzed

ah wow, looking through the latest pages in your gallery is always a refreshing experience! Your masterpieces always impress me, Yon!!
[This piece] was posted last month but I _need_ to rave about it, because it's AWESOME. The design is lovely, and I LOVE THE COLORS... I'm biased towards any art with red/black, and it looks so good here \o/
Also, I find myself really drawn towards the girl's hair and crown. Love the flow of the hair strands - they give off such a dynamic sense of movement (especially in combination with the falling pages!!) As for the crown... man, I just always get a cohesive feel from the content of your works. I MAY BE OVERTHINKING THIS, but the triangular style of the crown matches with the triangular shapes of the pages, the colored triangles around the background, AND the nails stuck in the head of the snake/dragon/ANIMAL IDK.
I'm in awe of how you subtly brought out certain aspects of your artwork with the (beautiful!) design of the crown :-o
Oh and BECAUSE I MENTIONED BACKGROUNDS, I seriously wonder how you come up with such detailed, marvelous backgrounds. They're SO satisfying to look at... there's so much eye candy!!

And I really like [this piece] too, because now I'm convinced you could make any color of hair look stunning. I already knew that you're super good at drawing blondes, but this GREEN HAIR looks amazing too?? woooow
(Also her eyes are really striking! The blue/pink mix is eye-catching //haha see what I did there)

Overall these are just wonderful updates, as usual!! Also,


Yonkorin said:


> I'm in CW (Seoul edition) in 10 days IM DEAD Hoping to make more Korean artist friends there ;///;


this sounds exciting!! Hope it goes well for you :-D


----------



## Jeonggwa

plS


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> commission for esweeeny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> commission info
> 
> **STYLE MEME** If u know whose styles those are I will love you forever
> hint: I have a fondness for game art
> 
> also, that's Ahri from LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I underestimated the skill of imitating different styles
> those are effortless doodles asdjhsdfs  I should draw for con
> floating heads to make it quick
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: burn my art from 2015 :vvv
> 
> 
> 
> something I never finished because I... was stupid... and deleted the file with the layers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TINY SNEAK PEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a more background focused illustration of me will be featured in a yoi fanbook
> PO are estimated to open by 7th February
> 
> My contribution will never be posted in full online so if you are curious, mark the pre-order date on your calendar. ^^
> There will be a physical and a digital version.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> aha thanks 8))
> what are you jealous of dfsfhkjsdgs
> no need to
> 
> yap--- I actually have that outfit
> now waiting for warm weather wEEP
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> AAA derezzed san! nice to see you here!! (how shall I call you?)
> That piece with the dragon snake creature isn't that old ehe :3c February just started
> TBH it's fanart, I don't want to take credit for something I didn't design T___^ it's Cagliostro from Granblue Fantasy, my first SSR *o*
> The only thing I came up with myself are the book pages and the multicolored triangles in the background but I didn't think much of it
> regardless-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh thank you
> I never considered myself being good at coloring blondes DARK HAIR IS EASIER...... I'm very flattered you think so omg???
> 
> I see what u did there
> I hope so, too :') so excited aaah



AAAA ive not been here in a while but those look really nice!
are the 2nd and third styles Dangan Rompa and FEF? the FEF sprites are super fun to make, haha

also noo that LL one was super nice!! its a shame you lost the file ;_;


----------



## Jeonggwa

Removed


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> Truth be told I seldom drew chibis prior to joining tbt... DONT CALL ME A KAWAII ARTIST
> I hope I have found a chibi style for myself and it's not too inconsistent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raffle prize for Keitara
> check my current raffle on twitter @f4talk
> 
> _friend_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm feeling generous (got a well paying client for a game art commission yey!!!), whoever can guess what instrument I'm *mainly* playing gets a freeb! I play more than one instrument and it would be VERY impressive if someone could guess all 4 - that would grant them art with a little more effort put into them! ^P^ 9
> Honestly tho, I succ at 2 of the instruments and I won't give up practicing much to the dismay of neighbors /SPITS BLOOD
> If more than one person get the right answer I will let rng decide. *Must* have posted here before.
> 
> TBH I would have given away a chibi on my last post if someone would have known the names of the game artists. heeeh :3c
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ANSWERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my sample art is derpy, I had a rough day
> drawing at 3am with a headache is nOT RECOMMENDED
> 
> 
> It was truly an honor to have met some of the mentioned artists TT__TT SENSEI
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> hi princess evvie WAVES
> fef and also fea, I guess!! Have you played Awakening?
> I tried to draw over the WIP with multiply layers but I was displeased with the colors so I scrapped it ._.



AAA that chibi for kei is so cute!!!
also for the instrument, maybe piano? owo i used to play pinao hehe
or maybe a clarinet? since you mentioned annoying the neighbors haha

LOL princess evvie haha
yeah! i played awakening!! though i hated chrom unlike literally everyone else i kno LOL OTL
aaa oh well ;;


----------



## Abbaba

Yonkorin said:


> Truth be told I seldom drew chibis prior to joining tbt... DONT CALL ME A KAWAII ARTIST
> I hope I have found a chibi style for myself and it's not too inconsistent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raffle prize for Keitara
> check my current raffle on twitter @f4talk
> 
> _friend_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm feeling generous (got a well paying client for a game art commission yey!!!), whoever can guess what instrument I'm *mainly* playing gets a freeb! I play more than one instrument and it would be VERY impressive if someone could guess all 4 - that would grant them art with a little more effort put into them! ^P^ 9
> Honestly tho, I succ at 2 of the instruments and I won't give up practicing much to the dismay of neighbors /SPITS BLOOD
> If more than one person get the right answer I will let rng decide. *Must* have posted here before.
> 
> TBH I would have given away a chibi on my last post if someone would have known the names of the game artists. heeeh :3c
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ANSWERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my sample art is derpy, I had a rough day
> drawing at 3am with a headache is nOT RECOMMENDED
> 
> 
> It was truly an honor to have met some of the mentioned artists TT__TT SENSEI
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> hi princess evvie WAVES
> fef and also fea, I guess!! Have you played Awakening?
> I tried to draw over the WIP with multiply layers but I was displeased with the colors so I scrapped it ._.



That chibi bub is so cute 0-0
Violin, you play violin. I don't know, are we allowed to guess again?


----------



## Bunnilla

Yonkorin said:


> Truth be told I seldom drew chibis prior to joining tbt... DONT CALL ME A KAWAII ARTIST
> I hope I have found a chibi style for myself and it's not too inconsistent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raffle prize for Keitara
> check my current raffle on twitter @f4talk
> 
> _friend_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm feeling generous (got a well paying client for a game art commission yey!!!), whoever can guess what instrument I'm *mainly* playing gets a freeb! I play more than one instrument and it would be VERY impressive if someone could guess all 4 - that would grant them art with a little more effort put into them! ^P^ 9
> Honestly tho, I succ at 2 of the instruments and I won't give up practicing much to the dismay of neighbors /SPITS BLOOD
> If more than one person get the right answer I will let rng decide. *Must* have posted here before.
> 
> TBH I would have given away a chibi on my last post if someone would have known the names of the game artists. heeeh :3c
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ANSWERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my sample art is derpy, I had a rough day
> drawing at 3am with a headache is nOT RECOMMENDED
> 
> 
> It was truly an honor to have met some of the mentioned artists TT__TT SENSEI
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> hi princess evvie WAVES
> fef and also fea, I guess!! Have you played Awakening?
> I tried to draw over the WIP with multiply layers but I was displeased with the colors so I scrapped it ._.



Such a cute cheeb! I'd say the piano? Idk u seem like a piano person to me lol


----------



## Jeonggwa

TT


----------



## Jint

SUCH PRETTY COLORING ON CHEEB //SCRIMS

for some reason I'm thinking yon would play a flute / harp?? since elegant kira kira +*+*+*
I feel bad laughs the only artist I know is kozaki 8"DDD I play too little games //rip
​


----------



## derezzed

Yonkorin said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> AAA derezzed san! nice to see you here!! (how shall I call you?)
> That piece with the dragon snake creature isn't that old ehe :3c February just started
> TBH it's fanart, I don't want to take credit for something I didn't design T___^ it's Cagliostro from Granblue Fantasy, my first SSR *o*
> The only thing I came up with myself are the book pages and the multicolored triangles in the background but I didn't think much of it
> regardless-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh thank you
> I never considered myself being good at coloring blondes DARK HAIR IS EASIER...... I'm very flattered you think so omg???
> 
> I see what u did there
> I hope so, too :') so excited aaah



any form of my username is fine!! derezzed, derezz, zedd, whatever works. though I also don't mind it when people online call me by my real name- which is Anton! haha
And ahhh now that I know the character in that fanart you drew, I can see she looks amazing in your style *-* Tbh I'll never get tired of your cute girl drawings lol
Love your original works _and_ the fanart you do :-o
Also, wow, Granblue Fantasy has really good art LOL normally I'm not drawn to mobile games but the official art is so lovely...

YES TOTALLY I think you're really good at blondes/light hair colors!! Dark hair always looks nice when you do it too; you just seem to put so much care into strands, colors, shading, etc \o/
and AHH YOU'RE SAYING YOU'RE IN THE ILLUMINATI omg what

(also I CAN'T COMMENT WITHOUT COMPLIMENTING YOUR NEW ART so I just wanna say [I really appreciate this] because seeing the contrast between a finished part of the piece and a beginning part of the piece is so amazing :-o
You seriously have mad skills, to go from flat colors to THAT!! wtf. The musical notes on the head pieces remind me of Hibike too, haha. freaking cute!! Keitara's chib also looks really nice; the softness of the coloring matches well with the character design. like the colors are so vibrant but pastel at the same time)
and heh I'm eager for you to reveal what instruments you play!! 4 is amazing wow


----------



## Stepheroo

You play an ocarina. I just know it, I can feel it in my bones. Lmfao
Or the bagpipes. Another fine, respectable musical instrument!

Seriously though, I really like your chibis! I can't explain how or why but when I see them, even though they are a different style, I can still see your normal art style in them and I think that's really cool.

Anyway... love it, love them, love your face. ok have a good day bye


----------



## Lilliee

/comes back from the dead www how are you yon?  ♡(?? ˘ `?)/
I can't help but drool over your colouring ehe such pretty techniques!! 
I was tempted to like every post but then you'd wake up with 347367+ notifs and freak out!! :'D

Hrmm since harp was already mentioned, I'd guess cello or bass? ; v ;
Since those come up when I think of classical music hehe. 
I played the violin during hs but then I forgot everything lol /can only play 'Wedding Dress' by Taeyang 8'D


----------



## Chicha

Yonkorin said:


> Truth be told I seldom drew chibis prior to joining tbt... DONT CALL ME A KAWAII ARTIST
> I hope I have found a chibi style for myself and it's not too inconsistent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raffle prize for Keitara
> check my current raffle on twitter @f4talk
> 
> _friend_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm feeling generous (got a well paid game art commission yey!!!), whoever can guess what instrument I'm *mainly* playing gets a freeb! I play more than one instrument and it would be VERY impressive if someone could guess all 4 - that would grant them art with a little more effort put into them! ^P^ 9
> Honestly tho, I succ at 2 of the instruments and I won't give up practicing much to the dismay of neighbors /SPITS BLOOD
> If more than one person get the right answer I will let rng decide. *Must* have posted here before.
> 
> TBH I would have given away a chibi on my last post if someone would have known the names of the game artists. heeeh :3c
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ANSWERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my sample art is derpy, I had a rough day
> drawing at 3am with a headache is nOT RECOMMENDED
> 
> 
> It was truly an honor to have met some of the mentioned artists TT__TT SENSEI
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> hi princess evvie WAVES
> fef and also fea, I guess!! Have you played Awakening?
> I tried to draw over the WIP with multiply layers but I was displeased with the colors so I scrapped it ._.



Your chibi looks wonderful! I think you really found your comfort zone with them. I appreciate how much detail you put into them. It really helps them stand out. The coloring is also very cute!! *o*

As for instruments, I think you're a viola person! It has a lovely sound. ;v;


----------



## Jeonggwa

--


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> Icon commission for Lobo36o @twitter
> It feels so nice when people actually use them as icons I'M HONORED!!! *O*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't inquire me about FULL* painting commissions, I won't do them until I have increased my speed in that matter ; o;; I'm grateful that my work ignites a spark of interest, be it small or smaller!
> _*my current style is a mix of painted blobs, soft shading, blood, sweat, and tears_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seulgi --- tell me your Red Velvet bias!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The right answer is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...violin*
> my violin handmade from a German violin maker ;--; I am eternally grateful my parents gifted me this when I was smol (as in early teen, kids don't use 4/4 violins, I had a cheap kiddo violin before that)... sobs..
> the other instruments are guitar, piano and cello - violin is the only instrument I play every day though.
> 
> 
> 
> Abbaba got it right  Leave your character references and description here. I draw OC & FA.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll write a con report when I'm not lazy which is never i will
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thank u!
> LOL I'm not Squidward
> I borrowed the clarinet of my nephew once and I don't have the strength for wind instruments //stares
> oooo I actually like Chrom
> not as much as Leo of course
> and I would always marry Gaius over Chrom ya




ooooo ur icons are so pretty!!! 

LOL i kno ur not squidward iTS JUST I KNOW PEOPLE WHO DO AND ITS RLLY ANNOYING LMAO
MMM I AGREE LEO IS GOOD I REALLY WANNA GET HIM IN FEH???????? when will the good rolls return from the war //dies


----------



## Jint

Yonkorin said:


> I thought you play (or watch?) dangan ronpa :O
> I play too many games RIP



yuppp I watch/read danganronpa 8"))) I don't play bc 1) I don't have the PSVita or whatever that it's on and 2) no patience 8"DDDDD
I also don't know japanese so it makes playing dr difficult too //weep
tho gdi v3 has no translated ver yet?? and there doesn't seem to be any good fansubs yet 
I found a chinese channel that uploads v3 but they update so slow.... and they skip parts too im just _(?ཀ`」∠)_
the guy HATES Angie so he skips out pretty much all her parts but I REALLY LIKE HER??? SO CUTE SO CUTE //me screeching at the screen TT____TT

I love how you colored the white dress btw!! dokis @ the sparklies +*+*+*
​


----------



## Abbaba

Yonkorin said:


> Icon commission for Lobo36o @twitter
> It feels so nice when people actually use them as icons I'M HONORED!!! *O*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't inquire me about FULL* painting commissions, I won't do them until I have increased my speed in that matter ; o;; I'm grateful that my work ignites a spark of interest, be it small or smaller!
> _*my current style is a mix of painted blobs, soft shading, blood, sweat, and tears_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seulgi --- tell me your Red Velvet bias!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The right answer is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...violin*
> my violin handmade from a German violin maker ;--; I am eternally grateful my parents gifted me this when I was smol (as in early teen, kids don't use 4/4 violins, I had a cheap kiddo violin before that)... sobs..
> the other instruments are guitar, piano and cello - violin is the only instrument I play every day though.
> 
> 
> 
> Abbaba got it right  Leave your character references and description here. I draw OC & FA.
> Failing to do so within 48 hours will result in me adding that prize to my next raffle. I'll be busy the following week I'm afraid!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll write a con report when I'm not lazy which is never i will
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thank u!
> LOL I'm not Squidward
> I borrowed the clarinet of my nephew once and I don't have the strength for wind instruments //stares
> oooo I actually like Chrom
> not as much as Leo of course
> and I would always marry Gaius over Chrom ya
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you play (or watch?) dangan ronpa :O
> I play too many games RIP
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> then... how bout dere? JK /ROCKET PUNCHED TO MOON
> what do I have to do until someone calls my girls beautiful and elegant (•́ω•̀)
> YAA the Granblue artist Minaba Hideo is also known for his work for several FF games and the Bravely Default+Second background art!! HIS ART IS GOALS
> 
> Thank you thank you TT_TTT
> yes maybe
> 
> it's lots of overlays and I spend more time coloring than actually drawing WEEPS you r too kind cries ghibli tears
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was good at piano u.u



WHHHAAT...????! 
I can't believe I got that right!!!! EEEEEEE!!
I love violins but I have weak arms and can't hold it for long cos it'll hurt afterwards lol, RIP me
Could you draw her please?  All the information's in there but honestly, I couldn't possibly care less of how inaccurate it is, having a piece of art from you is more than enough :')
Btw, you have a beautiful violin


----------



## Stepheroo

Wait... So you don't play bagpipes...?

Love the piece you did of Seulgi! The hair is fabulous and the sparkles make my heart soar!


----------



## Jeonggwa

:>>>>


----------



## pinkcotton

How can you draw so well?!?!


----------



## Jeonggwa

just a kid that yearned for friends and joined an animal crossing forum, nothing to see here folks


----------



## Abbaba

Yonkorin said:


> Spoiler: pick up for Abbaba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please credit to my dA, ig, twitter or pixiv but not my tbt profile page c:
> 
> 
> 
> Clear book tabs PRE-ORDERS OPEN >> lookie lookie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day



AHHHH, thank you so much! Its so simple but it's just so pretty! It's beautiful, thank you 
Those clear book tabs are to die for. I would totally buy one if I could ;_;
Oh my goodness, that Valentines Day art is so cute, I love the way you drew the butterflies it made them look so realistic but I'm terrified of butterflies. But I really love the way you colour because it's just so graceful and delicate, I love every part of your art though!


----------



## Jeonggwa

*******


----------



## Jeonggwa

OH RIGHT
I also wrote a BTS x Myong (nickname of Miyoung, a friend of mine whom I share the twitter acc f4talk with) fanfic to mock her 
Intended to write longer chapters but suddenly got bored of it
*English is not my native language but I am an English language enthusiast kinda
could write in Korean for better wording but I don't want korean bts fans to judge me

- - - Post Merge - - -

o... thought it would merge ;;


----------



## Nightmares

Yonkorin said:


> OH RIGHT
> I also wrote a BTS x Myong (nickname of Miyoung, a friend of mine whom I share the twitter acc f4talk with) fanfic to mock her
> Intended to write longer chapters but suddenly got bored of it
> *English is not my native language but I am an English language enthusiast kinda
> could write in Korean for better wording but I don't want korean bts fans to judge me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> o... thought it would merge ;;



So you write well too, and it's not even your natIVE languAGE ;;;;;;;;


----------



## Chicha

Yonkorin said:


> Spoiler: pick up for Abbaba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please credit to my dA, ig, twitter or pixiv but not my tbt profile page c:
> 
> 
> 
> Clear book tabs PRE-ORDERS OPEN >> lookie lookie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day



All of your work is so lovely! *o* I really love how you put so much detail into the hair and clothes. A lot of times, clothes can look very stiff in people's art but you make it look so easy! It always looks so natural with your art. <3

Anyway, I hope your medical condition improves for you! Feel better, dear. ;v;


----------



## derezzed

Yonkorin said:


> then... how bout dere? JK /ROCKET PUNCHED TO MOON
> what do I have to do until someone calls my girls beautiful and elegant (?́ω?̀)
> YAA the Granblue artist Minaba Hideo is also known for his work for several FF games and the Bravely Default+Second background art!! HIS ART IS GOALS


absdjkafbh wow I TOTALLY DIDN'T THINK AHEAD WHEN I SAID THAT... I guess now I have to say "give me any nickname that's not dere" lmao
But nooo come back from the moon, we want you here on earth! haha
and OMG I'll make a note of that, I think it's always good to know artist preferences... I usually write "cute" because I feel like that means a lot of things (i.e. "she looks great", "the art is nice!!", "wonderful design", etc), BUUUT your girls are definitely going to be seen as beautiful and elegant from now on!! ty for letting me know ;^]
ALSO wow I knew I'd seen that style before! I was interested in playing Bravely Default but never found the time for it x_x

oh and I'M SCREAMING, YOU DREW [SEULGI]!! she's my RV bias too ( though all the RV girls are lovely :-oo ) 
I love how you drew her - she looks amazing in red hair and in your style ;-;
The [Valentine's Day piece] is also gorgeous!! It's interesting to see you draw someone with their eyes closed, haha. The entire artwork has this really airy feel too, which I love! And every time you draw water - whether it's waves, droplets, or whatever - it always looks refreshing *-* 
I find myself thinking, "Yon's amazing skills are so obvious here!!"
Always look forward to your updates c:

(Although I'm seconding what Chicha said- I hope therapy is going well, and you should definitely focus on your health!)


----------



## Jeonggwa

HELLO
LONG NO EXIST 

promo for my BTS sticker set:




available in my online shop: http://yoncc.tictail.com/product/bts-ynwa-sticker-set

Several people have told me that my prices for the wooden charms were *underpriced*. In that regard, I will no longer sell them for the old price and have taken them down from my storenvy to only sell them offline. ; )

conceptual illustration




it ain't my art without flowers  /jkjk





緊張する

*currently working on:*
Pokemon acrylic standee
YOI fashion fanbook
more Hatsune Mikus because I sold them out fast 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> So you write well too, and it's not even your natIVE languAGE ;;;;;;;;



you think so? ;----; aaahh thank you!!
Honestly I think my English has become better than my first language because I spent much time overseas ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chicha said:


> All of your work is so lovely! *o* I really love how you put so much detail into the hair and clothes. A lot of times, clothes can look very stiff in people's art but you make it look so easy! It always looks so natural with your art. <3
> 
> Anyway, I hope your medical condition improves for you! Feel better, dear. ;v;



Hi hi!
Oh I never thought about that... worried more about stiff poses and anatomy than clothes WEEPS... Thank you for your compliment >///<
Spending more time offline (minus school work l...lol) than on the internet has helped me a lot to regain my health!

- - - Post Merge - - -



derezzed said:


> absdjkafbh wow I TOTALLY DIDN'T THINK AHEAD WHEN I SAID THAT... I guess now I have to say "give me any nickname that's not dere" lmao
> But nooo come back from the moon, we want you here on earth! haha
> and OMG I'll make a note of that, I think it's always good to know artist preferences... I usually write "cute" because I feel like that means a lot of things (i.e. "she looks great", "the art is nice!!", "wonderful design", etc), BUUUT your girls are definitely going to be seen as beautiful and elegant from now on!! ty for letting me know ;^]
> ALSO wow I knew I'd seen that style before! I was interested in playing Bravely Default but never found the time for it x_x
> 
> oh and I'M SCREAMING, YOU DREW [SEULGI]!! she's my RV bias too ( though all the RV girls are lovely :-oo )
> I love how you drew her - she looks amazing in red hair and in your style ;-;
> The [Valentine's Day piece] is also gorgeous!! It's interesting to see you draw someone with their eyes closed, haha. The entire artwork has this really airy feel too, which I love! And every time you draw water - whether it's waves, droplets, or whatever - it always looks refreshing *-*
> I find myself thinking, "Yon's amazing skills are so obvious here!!"
> Always look forward to your updates c:
> 
> (Although I'm seconding what Chicha said- I hope therapy is going well, and you should definitely focus on your health!)



oh welp don't force yourself hah;;;;; I have tried to make my characters appear a tad younger to appeal to my audience more - since I think that most of my followers were in their young teens so it's only natural they look more cute than 'pretty'... aha 
I'm still thankful for every feedback I get, thankyou T . T

SEULGI HAS THE BEST VOCALS IN THE GROUP ISTG
Closed eyes are actually easy for me to draw because I can't mess up with the symmetry that much -- I also drew this piece two years ago - the only thing I miss is not being able to make sparkly eyes ww 
It's amazing how you notice the details and the airy feel in it! The flowers fly in the same direction as well 
thank you, as always!


----------



## Bunnilla

Omg everything you make is just so flawless and elegant~ I sent the bts sticker link to my kpop obsessed friend she said she'll keep them in mind. Amazing artwork as always, so detailed and nice *^*


----------



## Jeonggwa

Acrylic standee >> to be sold in low quantities at a local con





bird icons ❤ not for use.







A3 print done in 3 hours... I'm getting lazy...




RETWEET THIS  to enter my monthly raffle. The prize is a *simple full body*. I doubt I'll ever give away a full body again, this is your only chance ❤ ❤ Account must be public and no giveaway accounts.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunnilla said:


> Omg everything you make is just so flawless and elegant~ I sent the bts sticker link to my kpop obsessed friend she said she'll keep them in mind. Amazing artwork as always, so detailed and nice *^*



Thanks for spreading the word! Really appreciate it.
I-I don't know about flawless T.T whyyy thank youuu!!


----------



## Jeonggwa

Trying to be a brighter and positive person but my art says otherwise a...haha. Please don't let my negativity get to you (saying this with sincere feelings! go watch something hilarious and smile or do whatever you love!)
That being said - this is the most desaturated thing I've done in forever SNORTS..........





progress gif





(Scrap) FFXV sketch draft I won't continue because Noctis' eyes were a mess
wanted it to be a full painting but I'm not having fun so what's the point? notice that I hid Gladiolus because I don't draw beefcakes (yet)






Spoiler: to my murrican friends



*random* I am forever jealous of Americans and their access to certain foods LOL 
My friend who just returned from NYC brought me 4 packs of Cheetos and I can't get enough of them
Especially the spicy versions are my favorites. I LOVE SPICY and the whiff of citrus and *I will draw for food* no lie
either that or I can pay real money via Paypal goods & services for someone in the US to send them to me
I BEG YA
I won't be in the US until next year _please fill this void_ m(_  _)m Conversion rate is 1:1.5 for a commission
which means $50 worth of Cheetos (no imitations) and other NA exclusive snacks I like (perhaps?) + intl. shipping for a $100 commission (e.g. full CG) aight *!!!you'd save lots*

This is a ridiculous request but yeah
/questions my existence as an artist


----------



## Seroja

wow it has been so long since I've been here, I'm missing out so much <///3 oh yon plss donate some of your talents to me. my main struggle from then till now is colouring. I just cant seem to work out the tricks of digital colouring. when you first started out, what did you do? did you experiment a lot with different brushes / ways & techniques to colour, watch tutorial vids etc? like I do try out some stuff but the less than appealing results really discouraged me from continuing cos I was so afraid to be disappointed (with ma lack of skills). it's like I'm running away from my problems lol.

anywaysssssss



Yonkorin said:


> Trying to be a brighter and positive person but my art says otherwise a...haha. Please don't let my negativity get to you (saying this with sincere feelings! go watch something hilarious and smile or do whatever you love!)
> That being said - this is the most desaturated thing I've done in forever SNORTS..........


lol nop ur art drips with melancholy no matter the bright colours u use hehehehehe but anyhu, this trait is so characteristic of you, and I love it a lot. the sombre undertone is very compelling imo (I mean, according to my personal taste at least).



Yonkorin said:


> (Scrap) FFXV sketch draft I won't continue because Noctis' eyes were a mess
> wanted it to be a full painting but I'm not having fun so what's the point? notice that I hid Gladiolus because I don't draw beefcakes (yet)





Spoiler:  pointless rant



I have sooo many things to say about this game honestly. I watched the movie Kingsglaive and fell in love with the main character and the quality of the CGI etc and then like I was thirsty for more so I went to watch the gameplay on YT. I spent 5+ hours watching the game and by the end of it all I was like WHAT WAS THE POINT?! like srsly, the story's a mess and all over the place but I still can't get over it, like I love it so much? why??? also Noctis is such a Sasuke emo ripoff I cannottttttt. and like his papa was HOT af so I was mad that they made Noctis this way but then suddenly he became papa 2.0 as if he had undergone an intenseee plastic surgery idk. he hot, but logic?? Nothing makes sense, alright moving along~~~





Yonkorin said:


> 緊張する


I love Hatsune Miku soooooooo much!! She looks amazing in your style! Loveee her hair <33 *whispers* moooore


Yonkorin said:


>


Not sure if Miku but they look similar so in my head she's Miku :3 I loveee her design -the white triangle chain on her hair piece, and the flowers creeping on her arms <3


----------



## Kanaa

I miss seeing all ur art yonee (( 
that's like the downside to taking a hiatus I DON'T GET TO SEE PRECIOUS YONEE'S ART 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





LIKE LOOK: freaking beautiful art


Yonkorin said:


> Seulgi --- tell me your Red Velvet bias!!



thank u for so many blessings


----------



## Jeonggwa

Removed content


----------



## Jeonggwa

orz


----------



## Jeonggwa

thank u thank u


----------



## pinkcotton

Oooh, GORGEOUS! Every single time I see on of your art pieces, my JAW DROPS. You drew Belle?! ^-^ ^-^ All the colors blend so well omg! You are so frigging talented!! ♡♡♡

Is it...Jaeyoon?!


----------



## A r i a n e

this Belle drawing is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen in my life ;_;


----------



## Jint

omg you survived coloring the roses!!!! the piece looks absolutely gorgeous yon T q T <3333

I guess I'll go for Chani....? //laughs all kpop people look more or less the same to me orz
​


----------



## Lilliee

/hears kpop hello omg guess who's back into watching kdramas and kpop groups
(also ur belle piece is gorgeous hnnnn roses are beautifully coloured!!)

lol i really can't choose b/w a few but I shall try!
... Inseong is my guess! tho zuho is my fav wwww


----------



## Nightmares

Yonkorin said:


> The designs in Nier Automata are so good there's no way I wouldn't draw them \O/
> 
> I will reply to your lovely comments when I'm back from the dead once more because I'm on my phone right now orz....
> Also found a Cheeto provider through tbt... amazing ^///^



You need to do more dark themes hsnsnsnns


----------



## Jeonggwa

i was only a kid when i joined this site pls don't judge me too hard omfg


----------



## A r i a n e

Thank you for your compliment about my sigs ^^ I look forward to seeing more of your art!


----------



## Jint

Yonkorin said:


> thanK
> I actually wanted to put more effort into the roses but I ended up doing swirls which make no sense LOLOL
> 
> when you say that, it's almost like saying asians or particularly koreans look the same lmao? (which doesn't offend me when ppl say that btw but i'm pretty chill 24/7 to the point that I'm too chill in my entire life so)
> since kpop idols have a distinct style imo and colorful hair most of the time ?˖✧◝(⁰▿⁰)◜✧˖?
> I'll scheme something to convert u into a kpooper hurhur lilliee help me



lmao they look nice tho!! that's what matters ^ q ^ 

I'm crying the thing is, Asians can differentiate asians but can't do so with westerners, and vice versa I think??? I gave up on it too lol I think people just remember me as the asian who speaks fluent eng lmao;;
I don't listen to kpop and their hair colors keep changing so idk how to differentiate them??? cRIES;; 
with that said..... I'm still confused who's who but I guess Youngbin for SF9??? rip​


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> I draw whatever I want and when I want, yes
> no more pressure
> even if barely anyone seems to like it, as long as I have 1 supporter, I will keep trying
> and so should you, if you're an aspiring artist <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *freebie* only eligible to people who have liked or posted in the previous 3 pages of this thread
> Be the first to guess one of my SF9 biases for a freebie ^q^/ I have 2 which increases the chance of getting it right loll. My friends were able to tell at first try omg. is my type that obvious
> ofc everyone is cool tho
> some member profiles: 1 & 2





Yonkorin said:


> To make sure that I have an equal amount of female and male OCs I made a new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's simple and ordinary so I'd be more inclined to draw him due to lack of detail laughs I'm lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking for art of Luke - I have about 14k tbt in my ABD and I'd pay anyone who draws him hsss
> 
> *regarding the giveaway* - I'm afraid no one has guessed it yet. You may try again!
> hint: coincidentally, my biases tend to be rappers with deep voices ww
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhH thank yoU! Yellow is not exactly my favorite color so I spent a good time picking colors T_T
> <33
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> I like your sigs btw!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thanK
> I actually wanted to put more effort into the roses but I ended up doing swirls which make no sense LOLOL
> 
> when you say that, it's almost like saying asians or particularly koreans look the same lmao? (which doesn't offend me when ppl say that btw but i'm pretty chill 24/7 to the point that I'm too chill in my entire life so)
> since kpop idols have a distinct style imo and colorful hair most of the time ?˖✧◝(⁰▿⁰)◜✧˖?
> I'll scheme something to convert u into a kpooper hurhur lilliee help me



aaaa i havent been here in a while but these are amazing!!! TEACH ME HOW U DRAW ROSES SO WELL HAJSHAJS I SUFFER
and that new oc looks really cool! i love the white hair haha

also i would enter the giveaway but i dont know anything abt kpop LOL gl to everyone tho!!!


----------



## Jeonggwa

i revealed too much on the internet eek...


----------



## Lilliee

cryING i should have gone with my gut
but zuho i love this voice adsfdhgf
-- also i tried converting jint to kpop already sigh but she more utaite (?) person? ; v ;

ovo/ loving that gradient colouring on ur sketch tho !!
(breathes heavily at style on ice sneak peak /////) 

get some well deserved rest yon!


----------



## Jeonggwa

OTL


----------



## Chicha

Yonkorin said:


> finally got time to breathe after a busy weekend!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: games
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to write a con report but I always forget to take pics... anyways I earned enough to buy Persona 5, Mario Kart 8 Deluxe and Moschino clothes without feeling guilty of not saving up heheh 8)
> If anyone plays Mario Kart and plans to play Splatoon2 in July, hit me up!
> and I'd need PSN friends too! It's lonely to rarely see anyone online when I play >q<; (I accept everyone!!)
> 
> 
> 
> she's supposed to sit but it didn't turn out well--- I failed at it weeps weeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded the app Art Amino and post my art there as of late ^^ Join me if you are looking for a new art community!
> 
> *small giveaway* win a flat pastel colored bust shot!
> Guess my current GOT7 bias and post it here. You may google for member profiles if you don't know who they are. Only for users who have contributed to this thread or liked in the last 3 pages.



Aww but your latest art is so nice! I like the butterflies and flowers. I really like your Belle art, she's so pretty! What did you think of the movie assuming you saw it that is? ;v;

As for the giveaway, I'm gonna guess BamBam. I haven't heard of this group yet so I'll def give them a listen! There's so many artists to follow aaaah


----------



## Brookie

Your art is amazing!!!  You said you were only accepting RLC commissions?


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> finally got time to breathe after a busy weekend!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: games
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to write a con report but I always forget to take pics... anyways I earned enough to buy Persona 5, Mario Kart 8 Deluxe and Moschino clothes without feeling guilty of not saving up heheh 8)
> If anyone plays Mario Kart and plans to play Splatoon2 in July, hit me up!
> and I'd need PSN friends too! It's lonely to rarely see anyone online when I play >q<; (I accept everyone!!)
> 
> 
> 
> she's supposed to sit but it didn't turn out well--- I failed at it weeps weeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded the app Art Amino and post my art there as of late ^^ Join me if you are looking for a new art community!
> 
> *small giveaway* win a flat pastel colored bust shot!
> Guess my current GOT7 bias and post it here. You may google for member profiles if you don't know who they are. Only for users who have contributed to this thread or liked in the last 3 pages.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> LATE REPLY I'M SORRY LILLIEE
> ahh tell me your favorite groups or idols!! and kdramas!! everythING
> I have high expections on Suspicious Partner, a new drama lolol. The first episodes were not too shabby. :Q
> 
> a we have the same fav wwww
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> haha, only if it's fanart
> coughs I don't think my personality is edgy enough and my inner self screams warm spring themes
> but 2B has such an interesting design I'm keen on drawing it once more...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It's much appreciated kyaa
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> seriouslyyy I have trouble telling the difference between Asians myself, sometimes.
> Aw yeah their styling changes each era-- I miss seeing the old looks of some idols but it can't be helped nyaaa


omg this is so beautiful! the way you draw flowers and stuff is so damn nice....im gonna die


----------



## ujenny

Hi yon, i don't want to win the ga so i comment this random (just for fun). Bc i know that I didn't like the thread (last pages) I think haha. Btw nice art like always (~￣▽￣)~. Your bias is maybe Mark? **** i think u said me one time ur bias of got7..ಠ益ಠ I wish I'd remember it

xxx jen (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧

ps: i hope you won't kill me for my bad english o(╥﹏╥)o	I surefully did some mistakes..


----------



## Jeonggwa

why did you guys quote my posts jdfsfjsjfdd now everyone has to see my disgusting art


----------



## Lilliee

I spy another kpop question aha omg 
JYP GROUP HMM MAYBE I HAVE A CHANCE
I haven't listened to GOT7 in ages ahhh 

lol u say look out for tall members but theyre all considered tall to me ahaha :'))) 
My guess will be Yugyeom? 'cos from memory he's the tallest 8'D 


- - - Post Merge - - -



Yonkorin said:


> (rants) i give up posting on twitter... and tumblr too
> all those communities starting with T don't like me
> nyaaaaaaa
> 
> --
> 
> whAT MUSIC GENRE IS UTAITE
> she didn't like cnblue either who are gearing towards rock/indie sort of
> 
> THANK YOU HNNNGNG blending colors with blurs does the trick!! doki



ahh I'm on phone so quoting is kinda hard but replying to ur last reply too!
All my biases and fav shows would be too long to list BUT ALL TIME FAV is Taeyang from Big Bang 8') been my fav since I was in high school loł. Another fav. is jay park ahhh I love his voice 
Lately my friend has been trying to get me to listen to mamamoo aha and I just finished watching bongsoon! ♡(?? ˘ `?)/

AND utaite is like uh, Japanese genre? It's usually vocaloid/anime songs (?) sung by Japanese fan singers lol idk how to explain. But jint likes utaite singers like CLEAR, shounen t, soraru etc

/also tumblr I have mixed feelings abt www 
Twitter is okay since I feel I have more control aha plus it's quick to upload images :') 
But such beautiful works as always! Love ur flowers addgg I am to draw flowers one day without crying


----------



## Brookie

brookesierra7 said:


> Your art is amazing!!!  You said you were only accepting RLC commissions?



Bumpity


----------



## Jeonggwa

__


----------



## Brookie

Oh ok, that's cool - I just wanted to make sure! I'll let you rest and take your time. Lmk when you feel up to a commission


----------



## Jeonggwa

: )


----------



## ujenny

Yonkorin said:


> GIVEAWAY CLOSED
> 
> Lilliee won! Congrats!!
> Post your character + info anytime!
> YES THE MAKNAE AND THE TALLEST........ he is indeed a national treasure ((lol))
> Jackson isn't tall for my standards im sorreh
> He is still cool no matter what but!!!! I guess it's because the boys in my family are all 176+cm ah;;;; (for ref my 15 yr old nephew is 177 and still growing I thiink _also i became an aunt at a fairly young age don't misunderstand >-)o_
> 
> Edit: i'm on phone myself and realized how hard it is to quote
> Request to Apple: improve selecting & copying



16 years old* and also bump for you (ﾟヮﾟ)


----------



## Lilliee

Yonkorin said:


> --



ahhh thank you for hosting yon! ; v ; 
chara info here: http://lliri.weebly.com/lorelei.html

Y ES IT'S COMING BACK TO ME AHHHhH maknaeeee yees 
omg so tall!! How tall are you omg --- 
www it's okay I understand! I'm technically an aunt to someone who's 4 years older than me 8^DDD Tho he just calls me by name cos he finds it weird lmao. Not sure about korean families but in vietnamese families, even if your cousin is younger by like heaps - you still gotta call them "big sis/bro" if their dad is older than your dad ;; 

quoting is hard on apple. it keeps deselecting or selecting everything lmao.  I browse tbt forums on destop site tho so idk about you 8'))


----------



## derezzed

ooh congrats to Lilliee for winning! I'm excited to see what your drawing of her OC will look like :-o
and ha, it's kinda funny, when I scrolled past the last few pages and you dropped the "tallest" hint I _immediately_ thought of Yugyeom... like I don't even follow GOT7, I'm only really aware of their title songs, but he's pretty iconic for being tall within GOT7 that I took notice lmao
I can't believe you had to clarify "current bias" in the giveaway question though, SEEMS LIKE YOU HAVE TOO MANY FAVORITE GROUPS AND FAVORITE MEMBERS YON!!

but ofc, that aside, I'm here to comment on your glorious art, which I haven't done in a while so there's a lot to say!!


Yonkorin said:


> twitter raffle prize!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my style changes when I can't add depth by painting the face


I REALLY LOVE THIS. Face depth or no, your work is super pleasing to the eye no matter what and this style in particular is so cool to see? o_o
You bring it out sometimes and I'm a fan of it every time you do :-D
Overall this piece is so lovely and all the tiny details really bring out the character!



Yonkorin said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my OC Luke in the rare occasion he's serious
> he's usually too energetic and a dork


I LOVE THE COMPOSITION OF THIS. kinda reminds me of Russian Roulette haha, I wonder if that was intentional or not? 
I do love what you did with the arrow though, and your flowers always look incredible with impeccably blended colors. SPEAKING OF COLORS AND BLENDING, the mix of colors on the shirt is so freaking amazing that IT TOOK ME A FEW MINUTES TO TAKE IT ALL IN.
also the triangles!! you brought the triangles back!!

and finally I thought I'd comment on the [Belle piece] too, because I love your take on her and despite yellow not being one of your preferred colors you work with it so well! You're the detail queen too, always putting in work to make the background and/or foreground stand out. I'm amazed at how you can think of adding all these touches, honestly - the BUBBLES are a subtle standout and we can always count on you for that ;-]
Gorgeous artwork, Yon!! Your work is always golden standard, I swear.


----------



## Jeonggwa

...


----------



## Lilliee

Yonkorin said:


> for my Australian friend and Cheeto provider,
> Lillie
> 
> 
> 
> click for full size
> looks better when cropped though...
> I went crazy with her hair when it's not even that wavy im sowwy
> long curly hair is my bias



/i replied on tumblr but let me just say that-

I'M CRYING AND SOBBING BECAUSE IT'S SO BEAUTIFUL???? ? ?
Like how why -- u included all her details and she just looks so peaceful im shhbfbd
and its fine omg i love long curly hair is is my bias as well www

and hnn it is a dream for me to see u at a con and buy everything on ur table gosh
but unfortunately i live so far away ahhh 
maybe one day.... 
enjoy ur time at the con! please get plenty of rest!!


----------



## Jeonggwa

uM,,,,


----------



## Jeonggwa

,,,,,,


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> I've launched my official webpage: http://yon.suppa.jp
> Looks best on desktop!
> 
> relieving stress with painting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rather dark poem quote by Poe but I like his work so it doesn't matter :3c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> results from my food quiz
> Here's my OC quiz
> I would be happy if you would take these quizzes ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPOILER, DO NOT PEEK BEFORE YOU HAVE TAKEN THE QUIZ


aaaah those two drawings look so nice! i love the dark colour scheme on the first one *q*


----------



## Nightmares

Your style works so well with darker colours too hsnsnsnnansna


----------



## Jeonggwa

,,


----------



## Jeonggwa

,,,


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> As you can tell I am not active on social media and that hinders me from many job opportunities but that's just how I am (socially anxious) I've been going to therapy for several years now and the goal was not to change my personality completely, but to accept myself and broaden my horizon. Little by little, I've learned to appreciate and be content with the response I get, no matter how lacking it might be - and to focus on positive things, not the negative ones.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I like clean and neat sketches! ww Eraser is my best friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used a dark palette for this one ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have mercy /dont hit me
> free icon for personal use - feel free to use w/ credit ☆
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my son u///u
> 
> thanks for looking xx


WHOOAAAA YON THESE ARE SUPER NICE!! *q* UR SKETCHES ARE SO CLEAN I MEAN U CAN USE THE ERASER BUT WHAT THE ****LE.....HOW DO YOU EVEN GET IT TO LOOK SO CLEAN IM SCREAMING teach me to clean sketches :')
ur art always looks so nice whether its vibrant or darker colours !! im in awe


----------



## Bunnilla

That mercy icon though; she looks so cuteeeee ♥
Your art is always so nice to look at yon, all the colors just match so beautifully. That sketch looks amazing too lol
It's good to focus on the positive side, I'm glad you're doing better :')


----------



## Jeonggwa

..


----------



## Kanaa

yonnee...ur art makes my heart flutter as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love how vibrant your art is and my favorite part is your signature gorgeous droplets in the pieces;; so freaking prettyyy
i love love love how you are able to execute such beautiful works oml 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also LOOK AT HOW PRETTY!!!!!!! U AND KEI LOOK CUTEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> Two characters from one of the webtoons I'm reading. Their friendship is very admirable?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyung Suk & Jae Yeol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lemon & mint
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I use pen erasers in different sizes! I recommend getting one :>
> also it takes me an eternity to get it right... aaaahaha...
> thank you hime dear ;o; <333
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ;q;
> it means a lot!


yonpai how do you draw such nice full pieces every time ;a; its amazing #goals
i saw the lemon mint one on insta!! its def one of my fave drawings you've done, the composition is super nice 

im glad u and kei had a good time!!! u guys are so pretty !!!

ooh what do you mean by that? i use one thats like a pen shape bc its more convinent for me, but i havent seen different shapes and sizes around?? ill have to look them up  MY SKETCHES ARE SUCH A MESS TBFH and im super lazy with them :')


----------



## Jeonggwa

online orders of my zine have been shipped. Thanks to everyone who ordered ☆ 
Contrary to what I'm showing at conventions, visitors had the impression I only draw fanart which is like... NOT TRUE AT ALL
Fanart only makes a small percentage of what I create. Not saying that fanart is bad but getting facts straight.





one of my favorite drawings to be quite honest - I don't know why,

self-indulgent mini print of the queens for next con ; ___ ;
I'm not 100% into girl groups but I'd stan Mamamoo any day. (and maybe a little bit of Red Velvet though their latest release is a bit lacking imo)



나로 말할 것 같으면

any ideas for a name for my new character? (Anything but Chrom.) He's an artist who can extract colors from objects into paint or ink. His clothes are usually seen with stains




I love to paint boys!!!!!!!!!! EXCLAMATION MARK!!!!!! I only milk illustrations with females because they generally seem to receive more feedback and appreciation?????

offtopic-  If anyone is from NYC or nearby hit me up! I am a solo traveler and it's lonely without company but it can't be helped //dies (I love to travel but my parents are boring and always busy CACKLES)
would be nice to have locals to hang out with! ^P^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kanaa said:


> yonnee...ur art makes my heart flutter as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how vibrant your art is and my favorite part is your signature gorgeous droplets in the pieces;; so freaking prettyyy
> i love love love how you are able to execute such beautiful works oml
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also LOOK AT HOW PRETTY!!!!!!! U AND KEI LOOK CUTEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



ssshhh kanaa dear your comments make my heart aflutter
and your art gives me mini heart attacks NYA
thankyou
I love to draw water and droplets hehe////
no you are pretty /cups your face and kabedons u wwww


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Your art is very professional-looking! I love the detail!


----------



## Jeonggwa

himeki said:


> yonpai how do you draw such nice full pieces every time ;a; its amazing #goals
> i saw the lemon mint one on insta!! its def one of my fave drawings you've done, the composition is super nice
> 
> im glad u and kei had a good time!!! u guys are so pretty !!!
> 
> ooh what do you mean by that? i use one thats like a pen shape bc its more convinent for me, but i havent seen different shapes and sizes around?? ill have to look them up  MY SKETCHES ARE SUCH A MESS TBFH and im super lazy with them :')



what do you mean goals I don'T KNOW WHAT I AM DOING
I'm glad to hear that!! I'm most productive in summer *P*
!!! thank you m(_ _)m
YEA there is a pointy one, the normal round one and a square shaped pen eraser c:
I WISH I COULD DO MESSY SKETCHES AT EASE BUT I'M TOO INSECURE FOR THOSE KINDA THINGS,, they seem relaxing to do

//goes to play more spla2n


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

I wish you took requests XD Amazing drawings! :3


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> online orders of my zine have been shipped. Thanks to everyone who ordered ☆
> Contrary to what I'm showing at conventions, visitors had the impression I only draw fanart which is like... NOT TRUE AT ALL
> Fanart only makes a small percentage of what I create. Not saying that fanart is bad but getting facts straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favorite drawings to be quite honest - I don't know why,
> 
> self-indulgent mini print of the queens for next con ; ___ ;
> I'm not 100% into girl groups but I'd stan Mamamoo any day. (and maybe a little bit of Red Velvet though their latest release is a bit lacking imo)
> 
> 
> 
> 나로 말할 것 같으면
> 
> any ideas for a name for my new character? (Anything but Chrom.) He's an artist who can extract colors from objects into paint or ink. His clothes are usually seen with stains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love to paint boys!!!!!!!!!! EXCLAMATION MARK!!!!!! I only milk illustrations with females because they generally seem to receive more feedback and appreciation?????
> 
> offtopic-  If anyone is from NYC or nearby hit me up! I am a solo traveler and it's lonely without company but it can't be helped //dies (I love to travel but my parents are boring and always busy CACKLES)
> would be nice to have locals to hang out with! ^P^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ssshhh kanaa dear your comments make my heart aflutter
> and your art gives me mini heart attacks NYA
> thankyou
> I love to draw water and droplets hehe////
> no you are pretty /cups your face and kabedons u wwww


yonnn these are amazing as always!! im loving the flower details on these !!


Yonkorin said:


> what do you mean goals I don'T KNOW WHAT I AM DOING
> I'm glad to hear that!! I'm most productive in summer *P*
> !!! thank you m(_ _)m
> YEA there is a pointy one, the normal round one and a square shaped pen eraser c:
> I WISH I COULD DO MESSY SKETCHES AT EASE BUT I'M TOO INSECURE FOR THOSE KINDA THINGS,, they seem relaxing to do
> 
> //goes to play more spla2n


HHH YEAH BUT IT ALWAYS LOOKS AMAZING
honestly for me im much more productive at 4 am when i should be asleep :')  but ooh, ill look them up!! messy sketches are really fun tbh!! ive done quite a lot of experimental/doodle/etc stuff lately and its fun to just draw anything without worrying about how clean it looks c:


----------



## Kanaa

Yonkorin said:


> -snip-



kyAAAA SO PRETTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm so jealous of all the detail that you put into your works omg LIKE LOOK.......AT THE PRETTY FLOWERS ON HER SLEEVES and not to mention the amazing shading on that kind of hairstyle i'm so in love with ur art //taches all over 
look......at.......the...cute girl..........LOOK AT HER. she SO CUTE and happy it makes me feel so warm inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



G L O S S Y lips oml BEAUTIFUL 

KPOP GROUP LOOKS SOSOSOSOSOSOSO GORGEOUS i just see SPARKLY EVERYWHERE!! loving the sunglasses so much 
kyaaaaa they're so pretty (just like u hehehehe)

WHAT A HANDSOME MAN so gorgeous i just wanna.....................................
i love when u DRAW HANDSOME BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE HANDSOME BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



as for names.........hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..........maybe Claude? i'm sorry i'm not good at names
god he's so freaking gorgeous i think..i've...fallen in love..... 





OMG have fun on your trip!!! AAA i'm so jealous you get to go everywhere ! traveling sounds so much fun


----------



## Jeonggwa

dood le



blur is my best friend nya



Spoiler: alternate version











wave dress







Spoiler: quick chibi for a twitter raffle











ajisai ballet



originally wanted the color scheme to be more towards purple but I kinda hecked up and returned to old habits - choosing pink

*Q: what's the most unique or recognizable characteristic in my art style?* I've been getting answers like 'coloring' a lot but I mean... what exactly...? Like, the brush strokes, or softness/hardness/roughness, the saturation...? I'm in a self-doubting crisis wondering if I should change my style and most recently am using the greyscale painting technique where I color over a monochrome value study kinda thing for less saturated and more softer colors asdjads

- - - Post Merge - - -



~Unicorn~ said:


> Your art is very professional-looking! I love the detail!



Thank u! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Issi said:


> I wish you took requests XD Amazing drawings! :3



hehe thanks :3
gotta eat somehow

- - - Post Merge - - -



himeki said:


> yonnn these are amazing as always!! im loving the flower details on these !!
> 
> HHH YEAH BUT IT ALWAYS LOOKS AMAZING
> honestly for me im much more productive at 4 am when i should be asleep :')  but ooh, ill look them up!! messy sketches are really fun tbh!! ive done quite a lot of experimental/doodle/etc stuff lately and its fun to just draw anything without worrying about how clean it looks c:



yes 4am + summer best combo
I can concentrate best when it's quiet & dimmed
and thanks! :')


----------



## Bunnilla

For me yon, I feel like it's the way you draw expressions and/or eyes? I can just look at one of your artworks and be like: "THAT'S YON O:" lol 
Also the way you draw colors together, kinda soft?... Just v smooth and peaceful fgbjnjbjfn, also different colors being together ex. bow on chibi and wave dress (Brush strokes too) + the backgrounds/other things in the picture like idk it's just rly unique I can't describe it ;w;
I feel like your style is really special and recognizable, it just screams yon lmao ♥


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> dood le
> 
> 
> 
> blur is my best friend nya
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: alternate version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wave dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: quick chibi for a twitter raffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajisai ballet
> 
> 
> 
> originally wanted the color scheme to be more towards purple but I kinda hecked up and returned to old habits - choosing pink
> 
> *Q: what's the most unique or recognizable characteristic in my art style?* I've been getting answers like 'coloring' a lot but I mean... what exactly...? Like, the brush strokes, or softness/hardness/roughness, the saturation...? I'm in a self-doubting crisis wondering if I should change my style and most recently am using the greyscale painting technique where I color over a monochrome value study kinda thing for less saturated and more softer colors asdjads
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u! ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> hehe thanks :3
> gotta eat somehow
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> yes 4am + summer best combo
> I can concentrate best when it's quiet & dimmed
> and thanks! :')



YONNNN THAT WAVE DRESS IS BEAUTIFUL??? this is probably my fave drawing youve done, holy heck.... its just so pretty??? the painting of the waves is so nice and everything flows together so nicely!! *a*
as for the things that identify your style....hmm....definitely the eyes, for me eyes are one of the most eyecatching thing of a style, and a very easily recogniseable thing? id also say the way you paint light and shading, you use colours very well, so the light really looks like its glowing rather than just a patch of lighter area!

yesssss the peace and quiet of late night is the best!! for me i focus best when its late night and i can hear the rain c:


----------



## Chicha

*Q: what's the most unique or recognizable characteristic in my art style?*
I think it's the soft colors you use along with the semi-realistic style you have. Your chibi style is way more cartoon-ish while your regular style seems so poised with beautiful anatomy. All of your characters have this tranquil and muted factor. I get a sense of seriousness in your art somehow, idk how to explain it. It's just the vibe I get? I'm sorry I'm not making much sense. Like others said, the way you draw eyes is probably what makes your art so distinct. The muted colors and the amount of detail you put into the hair and clothes makes it recognizable that it's your art. All of your art also gives me a storybook/fairytale vibe.

If you feel like you should change your style, don't be afraid to experiment. Your art is seriously pretty as it is but if you find yourself getting uninspired or bored, then def try something new. ;v;

Also, the ballet art is so beautiful aaaaaaaaaa. How are you so good at flowers? And I adore the blue kimono (or is it a yukata??) art you did. The colorful vibe you gave it super nice. idk, I'm WEAK for colorful art. ;_;


----------



## Keitara

haven't posted here in ages?? weeps
god where is all this gorgeous art coming from! dying from your beautiful art as usual T v T

i've been struggling with art so much lately,, when I run against a wall I look at your artbook- it gives me hope
yon is my shining star of hope ☆✦☆✦☆✦


----------



## Jeonggwa

no big update because I'm feeling moody and sluggish after discontinuing my medication





lazy drawing




face focus




MULTICOLORE


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> no big update because I'm feeling moody and sluggish after discontinuing my medication
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lazy drawing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> face focus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MULTICOLORE



oh my GOD THAT LAST ONE IS SO PRETTY THE COLOURS ARE DIFFERENT BUT THEY WORK SO WELL TOGETHER AND THE CRYSTALS ARE SO PRETTY I SC RE AM


----------



## Jeonggwa

_


----------



## Jeonggwa

I only draw fanart when a convention is close lol



cropped the bottom part a bit, if you follow me on other sites you might find the full ver

Older work but in a version I haven't shared here before. It's supposed to look like a photograph. I'm quite happy how this turned out c: 





the water surface is her dress.


----------



## Bunnilla

Ded af MC and V look so beautiful (everything you do is bwautiful x1000 tbh), I want that sweater irl *cries* The photograph looks so soft and nice, the shells are such a cute touch ;w;
The way you draw water is amazing kdodkeieijrfshfg, I love her hairstyle and the plants ;-; ❤


----------



## Jeonggwa

Chicha said:


> *Q: what's the most unique or recognizable characteristic in my art style?*
> I think it's the soft colors you use along with the semi-realistic style you have. Your chibi style is way more cartoon-ish while your regular style seems so poised with beautiful anatomy. All of your characters have this tranquil and muted factor. I get a sense of seriousness in your art somehow, idk how to explain it. It's just the vibe I get? I'm sorry I'm not making much sense. Like others said, the way you draw eyes is probably what makes your art so distinct. The muted colors and the amount of detail you put into the hair and clothes makes it recognizable that it's your art. All of your art also gives me a storybook/fairytale vibe.
> 
> If you feel like you should change your style, don't be afraid to experiment. Your art is seriously pretty as it is but if you find yourself getting uninspired or bored, then def try something new. ;v;
> 
> Also, the ballet art is so beautiful aaaaaaaaaa. How are you so good at flowers? And I adore the blue kimono (or is it a yukata??) art you did. The colorful vibe you gave it super nice. idk, I'm WEAK for colorful art. ;_;



EEEEEEE you are not the first one to say that my style is semi-realistic - in fact, many people did when I, myself, wouldn't dare to call it that way since I'm influenced by anime. I'm flattered//!
I get what you mean! I'm still practicing with expressions, and I aim to have more variety in the faces I draw. However, I enjoy sad (fictional) stories, music and art so idk lol
wahhh thank you!!!
I love love love flowers so I draw them a lot I guess ^^
It's a furisode, a kind of kimono. I LOVE COLORING TO BITS so I'm happy you think they are nice to look at /cri honestly whenever I start a new drawing I look forward to the coloring part c':

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah yeah! The question I asked long ago was a raffle question in disguise :3c
I liked Chicha's answer so I'm giving away a flat colored chibi. Post your references here and I would appreciate it if you would provide a character I haven't drawn yet because I easily get bored (i dont even draw my own ocs multiple times HIT ME)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> haven't posted here in ages?? weeps
> god where is all this gorgeous art coming from! dying from your beautiful art as usual T v T
> 
> i've been struggling with art so much lately,, when I run against a wall I look at your artbook- it gives me hope
> yon is my shining star of hope ☆✦☆✦☆✦



KEI q q 
SERIOUSLY the pic you sent me of yourself waking up and seeing my artbook made me smileee!!
I'm so glad I met you this year hehe <333
Thank you for putting up with me and my shens

- - - Post Merge - - -



himeki said:


> oh my GOD THAT LAST ONE IS SO PRETTY THE COLOURS ARE DIFFERENT BUT THEY WORK SO WELL TOGETHER AND THE CRYSTALS ARE SO PRETTY I SC RE AM



IDK MAN I LITERALLY USED EVERY COLOR OF THE RAINBOW BECAUSE I FORGOT COLOR THEORY WHEN I WENT ON HIATUS 
thank you hime sama :99


----------



## A r i a n e

Yonkorin said:


> .



these are absolutely gorgeous and your art belongs in a museum ;______;
you draw water so perfectly!! I imagine it's not the easiest thing to draw, but in your drawings it looks so soft and velvety, the water dress is literally divine
I remember another piece you did of water, with a fish bowl? it was just as beautiful

also your flowers!!! I adore flowers and yours are amazingly beautiful

I admire your art so so so much and it's always a pleasure to see new things :')


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> I only draw fanart when a convention is close lol
> 
> 
> 
> cropped the bottom part a bit, if you follow me on other sites you might find the full ver
> 
> Older work but in a version I haven't shared here before. It's supposed to look like a photograph. I'm quite happy how this turned out c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the water surface is her dress.



ooh yon all three of these are so pretty!! i especially love the water dress ( i love ur water painting fjhfjhf) and the photograph one!!! your colouring is so nice i love it!!


----------



## Kanaa

YONEE bb I'm just looking at all your recent works and they make me so happy and proud at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




you've improved so much since the first time you posted your art in the museum and I HOPE YOU SEE THAT PROGRESS TOO!! With every piece I can see little improvements (ex. coloring, anatomy, IMAGINATION!!!) 
I'm so in love with the recent pieces you did (ESPECIALLY the water dress, I *LOVE* how it makes the piece flow more and how super imaginative that is!) AH that's actually one thing I DEFINITELY look up to you for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your pieces are so advanced and complex it maKES ME TEAR UP WHENEVER I SEE A NEW POST FROM YOU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NOT TO MENTION, I LOVEEEEEEE the flowers that you draw _how do they look so pretty_ I'm glad that they're one of your favorite things to draw bc u sure do draw them vvvvv well hehe
I'm obsessed with your "multicolore" piece too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



THE _GLASSES_ I want one of my own now LOL AH I'm also !!!!!!!!! @ you drawing new cutesy hair style! usually I see nice long flowy hair WHICH I ADORE AHHHH 
I've never played Mystic Messenger, but the MC LOOKS SO CUTEEEE and her lips are SO GLOSSY AND SOFT AT THE SAME TIME i wish i could have lips like that DRAW LIKE THAT
nghh and I saw the photo piece before and YOU'RE RIGHT!! I love it just as much as the first time I saw it AUGHHHH how do you do it?? hehe I hope to be able to draw like u some dayyy <3 

SSORRY FOR LONG MESSAGE
AND SORRY FOR NOT HAVING AS MUCH TIME TO COMPLIMENT EVERY PIECE OF YOURS ;___;  I REALLY DO LOVE ALL THAT U DRAW <333


----------



## Jeonggwa

AAAAAAAA


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> smol giveaway
> fighting art depression by drawing, how ironic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the sample, there will be less face depth & detail because sometimes I just want to draw effortless floating heads
> Post your character refs + where you follow me
> 
> → experimenting with styles
> → boys = girls, no preference
> → like this post so I'm getting a notification because I don't check often
> → for *existing* followers only - from twitter or/and instagram.... other sites do not count.
> → do ut des - if you have rejected my character request before I'll likely do the same jajaja
> 
> more likely to be accepted if your character does not have furry animal parts (personal preference pls respect that)
> I like elegant themes but nothing dark & obscure.
> 
> Let's see if these monochrome portraits will be therapeutic. At this point, I might have to return to the ward and do oil paintings there to keep myself sane and freed from the internet loool
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the beach ;;
> I'm very glad you said that. Water is fun to paint! So are plants.. hehe
> thank you! T o T HUGS!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about that hahaha
> Velvety! That's a very interesting way you see it. I always wonder if people can imagine how the fabric feels like when touching it. I definitely have to use more textures and textured brushes to achieve that hmm
> RIGHT BACK AT YA your artwork could be on cute stationery and make wonderful tee prints *---*
> 
> !!!thank you so much dear HUGS U TIGHT!! It means the world to me right now Q o Q
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> HIMECHAN YOU ARE TOO GOOD TO ME
> hu hu thank u!



OOH love that painting!! monochrome paintings are always nice  i love the detailing on the hat - the warmer hues on the sides work really well!
if u feel like it, feel free to try [aris] or [dylan! i follow u on twitter + instagram hehe c:

all i draw is floating heads . . . .i should try and do finished headshots more OOPS


----------



## A r i a n e

Yonkorin said:


> I'm not sure about that hahaha
> Velvety! That's a very interesting way you see it. I always wonder if people can imagine how the fabric feels like when touching it. I definitely have to use more textures and textured brushes to achieve that hmm
> RIGHT BACK AT YA your artwork could be on cute stationery and make wonderful tee prints *---*
> 
> !!!thank you so much dear HUGS U TIGHT!! It means the world to me right now Q o Q



;______; that means so much to me as well, it really motivates me to keep going and learn more ahhh
and I meant every word! :') and yeah, I used "velvety" because that's how it feels to me - on the water dress, it feels and looks so soft, like a very thin, shiny fabric, Idk how to explain it in more detail so yeah, velvety ^^'

as for the giveaway,,,,, my characters are over here (I'm sorry I don't have much to choose from :/ I'm linking anyway just in case one interests you), and I follow you on insta and twitter as @wearthesun


----------



## Bunnilla

Finally get to post (busy all day ><)
That monochrome portrait looks so nice *crii*
It's pleasing to look at, like it makes me feel more calm? idk xD the dark beanie and mask look really well with everything else, you are so amazing at mixing colors, and I just really love that soft style ;-;

For the giveaway, any of these characters? [x]
I followed you on twitter, but the account is gone?.. lmk if you have a new one? I'm still following you on the @p4talk one though
also on instagram too~ both accounts are @_bunnilla_ but the twitter one has a capitalized B

Thank you for considering yon, and lovely work as always <3 ❤❤


----------



## Jint

_*christ*_ yon that is one seductive looking man you got there.... I gotta admit I felt like he was staring into my soul and I scrolled away after staring at it for 3 secs lol ///FLEE
not putting a req down this time but gl with finding someone to draw and feel better soon !
​


----------



## Jeonggwa

tmi


----------



## Bunnilla

(ToT) thank you so much yon, she looks absolutely beautifullll ❤❤❤ her hair and everything, gAsp
your creations aren't foolish? I just stare at all the beauty and creativity when I see them :') you can make us smile without them <3 Also I feel like people don't really understand about the whole drawing thing, until they've done it themselves lol 
I think it's good to try to reach out to people like that (like twitter), but don't let them ever take advantage, you do what you feel is right yon ❤❤


----------



## Jeonggwa

Omg i was so dumb in 2017 dghddggdfh


----------



## Bunnilla

Oh that really sucks about the p4 ;-; .... 
But scReeCh you drew todoroki *O*
All your prints are so beautiful dhrhfjfjfk ❤❤❤
mystic messenger pt.2 ( ▀ ͜͞ʖ▀)


----------



## Jeonggwa

i talked too much Here


----------



## Kanaa

ALSHKHSADFKAS YONEEEE i haven't been online for so long but I'M HERE, BLESSED BY NEW PIECES OF BEAUTY!!!!!!1

i LOVE this cute kpop kind of feeling from this piece;; she looks so cute and THAT BUBBLE SHINE.. I've always wished that I could make my bubbles that big LOL (i'm jk) but SERIOUSLY I love the extravagance that this piece emits!! AND EVEN MORE!!! LOOK at this gorgeous piece of work!! the frills look so amazing and her dress is DEFINITELY glamorous;; her expression looks so peaceful and the background adds to that serene feeling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My jaw dropped after seeing this piece;; u are SO AMAZING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i'm sure u already know how amazing you are //sLAPPED
her dress, especially the bottom, IS so detailed and I love the flower design.. it looks so intricate and delicate !! FULL OF GRACE AND BEAUTY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler:  jawdropping











okay but honestly I love this piece as well, HE LOOKS so handsome;;
whenever u draw men, my heart skips 10000000x 
they are so handsome i'm in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NOT TO MENTION this handsome guy as well;; he's mesmerizing *^*

ADKSJHFKJASHDFKJHASKJFH THIS PIECE MADE ME CRY SHE'S SO PRETTY?? THE POSE IS AMAZING THE BACKGROUND, THE ROSES !!!!!!!!!! I swear u never fail to impress me with every single piece that you make //drools 
i'd like to point out the slight glimmers throughout the piece though! like how did u end up doing that? I'm really curious!! It makes the piece stand out all the more and it really pops out in the dark bg!! THIS was a GREAT piece to start off your October update :')






Spoiler











your inktober work looks so beautiful;; ahah did u pull through and draw for all the days?? + TODOROKI STRESS RELIEF DOODLES?? YES PLEASE !!!!!!!! MY FAVORITE!!! I even love ur small doodles I HOPE U KNOW UR APPRECIATED !!!!!!!! esp from me hehehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'M EXCITED!! to see what this game turns out to be, I can tell u I love the men u have planned out! TELL ME when u complete it!! I'll fawn over all the boys and participate in polygamy //slapped
the background info u gave already has me hookED

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE GIFT !!!!!! I'm glad I was able to be of help!! and i'll be there for future assistance whenever you need <3
YOUR CHIBI STYLE!!! it's improving so much and they KEEP GETTING CUTER AND CUTER AS U PROGRESS!! I adore this piece sososososo much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HOHKDJHKFSSJK OMG LOOK AT THESE !!!!!!!! THEY'RE so handsome i would marry BOTH without a second thought AND THEIR FACE IS SO SEDUCING AHAHAHA i love it :')


Spoiler















did i tell u that u draw handsome m- //hit

OMG bringing back the memories of fe: fates ;; Azura is so cute I love how sweet she is and ALL THAT DETAIL YOU PUT IN THE PIECE!! I freaking love the flowing flower petals and the roses in the background! THE FLOWY clothes never fail to amaze me as well!
THANKS FOR THE BLESSING !!

HONESTLY...one of my favorite pieces from u is this one


Spoiler










I don't know what it is, but her design is intriguing and the colors match PERFECTLY ! Her lip gloss looks AMAZING as well! ! 
the smoky background adds to the mysterious aura!! OH it's like a gothic kind of feeling yet with elegance ofc


I SWEAR all your pieces just scream intricacy, beauty, and colors!! The colors you use match so well and have such an effect on the piece it fills me with AWE!!!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE the update!! I can't wait to see the next ones! KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO BEST YONEEE


----------



## Jeonggwa

omg


----------



## haruka

honestly though, good luck at your new job and with your webtoon 
your artwork's beautiful, don't deny that haha​


----------



## ~Unicorn~

your failure is gorgeous in my eyes


----------



## Jeonggwa

Kanaaaa :”””(


----------



## Bunnilla

Oh lol I just meant like an otome-type game, not the art
I know they're very different, yon art is super mega specialll B)  
Sorry if I offended you in the slightest dihgjifj

MY WIFE NINIAN YES THAT LOOKS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL- HER DRESS *O*
All this art kills me I swear
I will really hope for a miracle too for you get the other companies to hire you bc below minimum? yiKes poor yon ;-;
That christmas one? I love the warmth and sweetness so much ❤❤
Also a failure? *gAsp* That looks like it should be a print lol 
So pretty, I die when you use pink/purple/blue, it ends up looking so gorgeous 

Sorry if this is messy-ish, I did it on my phone scrolling up and down repeatedly lol

*keeps you in the job prayers*


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> Spoiler: putting this stuff into a spoiler so i dont clog ur thread up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: scrapped & discontinued works
> 
> 
> 
> trash resulted from an art block, 10 min each



YON THESE ARTS ARE SO PRETTY AH?? THE CHIBI FOR KANA IS SO CUTE, UR NINIAN IS LOVELY (the BACKRGOUDN IS SO SIMPLE BUT NICE???) aND EVEN UR SKETCHES ARE GOOD???? im dying its so nice *a*



Yonkorin said:


> I got a job. No, that's not good news. The hourly wage is ridic, below minimum wage even-
> It's for survival but honestly I HOPE FOR A MIRACLE that some other company will hire me out of the ones I primarily set my eyes on
> It's a full time job. I'm doomed just when I launched my webtoon : (((( How to find me on webtoon: look up my new pen name. yes the one that starts with K. feel free to still call me yon or a variation of my current identity, I don't care.
> the name has a korean meaning, partly. yoncco too.
> why I changed my artist pen name - I'm tired of ppl stalking me ..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler if you are one of my readers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone tell me why girls are more popular in art. seriously man. I treasure my /not/ straight or at least open-minded male followers yep yep I get the feeling that the admin of the elephant website only faves my posts with girls
> EMBRACE THE MASCULINE BEAUTY !!!!!!!
> 
> sorry for abusing tbt as my personal blog and diary, I feel comfortable sharing my thoughts here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wowwo it's christmas already



aaaah im sorry about your job!! i hope you can find a better one soon ;a;
ALSO IN ALL HONESTY I USED TO DRAW A LOT OF GIRLS BUT THEN I STARTED ONLY DRAWING FULLBODYS OF ONE GUY AND NOW I CANT DO FEMALE BODIES??? suffering. i think girls are more popular bc a lot of ppl in anime/game fandoms are male??? esp because of waifu culture (i dont really like it but im just saying this is why hhh) but also i feel a lot of girls (whether theyre straight or not) tend to prefer female characters ?? im not sure hhhh i'm probably too gay to talk about why men arent as popular ahaha
anywaysss
i LOVE the christmas drawing??? i love the christmassy colours and the detailing in the snowglobe is so pretty!! 
AND THE DRAWING U SAID WAS A FAILIURE IS AMAZING??? THE SIMPLICITY IN THE WHITE BACKGROUND IS NIE AND THE GIRL IN THE DRAWING LOOKS SO ELEGANT!! I LOVE IT! :O !!!


----------



## Jeonggwa

:-D


----------



## Chicha

Aaaaa the kimono girls look so dazzling! I especially like summer and fall, they're gorgeous!

As always, your guys look top quality!! They're so well dressed. Again, I really love the detail you do on clothing. You have a wonderful talent for it.

I feel you on job interviews, they're the worst. I'm sure you'll find something better, keep trying! Good luck <3


----------



## Jeonggwa

don’t look


----------



## A r i a n e

your art is magnificent as always ;____; it's always a pleasure to see new pieces from you, I hope to see lots more in 2018 ♥


----------



## mythic

your art is amazing omggg ;o;; so vibrant and I love the backgrounds! your October piece especially is so wonderful


----------



## pixiets

woah, your art is gorgeous hdhdjj


----------



## pinkcotton

Ugh your art!! it's just so precious *___________*


----------



## Jeonggwa

dying in shame


----------



## Jeonggwa

nooooo


----------



## Jeonggwa




----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Wow!!!! Your art is so beautiful! I love the details and backgrounds a whole lot, I really need to learn how to do backgrounds.. T_T


----------



## Dracule

Omg, I need more fluffy birbs from you. Pls. ╰(*?︶`*)╯♡

The rest of your art is fantastic and so beautifully shaded. *o*


----------



## Jint

pats you.... I know that I don't comment much (I'm really bad at keyboard smashing and screaming) but I've always really loved your art!! the way you color forever amazes me, like how you put bits of fun into something like kamui's sad white hair?? //lies down crying

I try to come on here sometimes but yeah I agree, tbt's been a bit dead lately and it's just lowering my motivation to post anything on here at all _3JL) but I'm always on twitter and (coughs) following ur webcomics if it's anything!!

//throws hearts at ya and disappears into nothingness  
​


----------



## Jeonggwa

:x


----------



## Oldcatlady

Yonkorin said:


> x



AHHH they're both so gorgeous i can't pick just one TT___TT based on aesthetics i'd say J.!
ALSO where is the series available?? i want to read it ;; Is it available in english?


----------



## Jeonggwa

Removed post


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

phew... your art takes my breath away. your soft lines and colors are so pretty ♥ i'm going to guess you use sai, but what tablet do you use? 
and also!! i love the little birds you draw! i'd love to see more of them in the future c:


----------



## Toot

Are there full pics or just the avis? Either way, they look pretty neat.

EDIT

Lol there was more than the stuff in the OP... good stuff mate


----------



## Jeonggwa

cringe


----------



## Jeonggwa

aaaaaaa


----------



## HibariTheCarnivore

Woaaah these are gorgeous do you do tbt comissions?


----------



## Mr_Persona

I like your style of your art.


----------



## Jeonggwa

sweats,,,,,,


----------



## Keystone

I like your work, keep it up! Would love to see more


----------



## Stella-Io

Heyo, I absolutely love your art, it's all amazing! Old, new, it's all fantastic and beautiful. You have alot of talent with this, your shading, colors, everythin is top notch.


----------



## ujenny

yon-yon homie, nice 2 c you on tbt ! c: jt looks handsome and hawt as always ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Jeonggwa

Tried to remove my content today.

I miss you guys a lot!
but why did you have to quote my posts;;; ; my text messages make me feel all types of embarrassment, cringe, weird ugly cry and disgust :’’’) 

To top it off, there are my ugly old drawings i’m cry 
considering how proud I was when I posted them, my eyes have somewhat improved after all these years -
I'm getting somewhere, someday,

and with that, i disappear--
bye now, for real ❀✿＊*


----------

